# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Tcnicas de Reproduo e Propagao >  Propagao de corais no mundo de lngua Portuguesa

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Viva
Tal como escrevi neste tpico Book of Coral Propagation - Anthony Calfo (1 2) que oportunamente abriria e moderaria um tpico sobre a propagao de corais e assim lano agora esse tpico. 
Para quem quiser passar directamente para o tema deste tpico, no dever ler as linhas a seguir escritas a purpura que pode sempre ler mais tarde. 





> Antes de passarmos ao tema especfico deste tpico, convido a quem o quiser a fazer uma breve viagem no tempo geolgico que ajudar a melhor perceber como funciona o nosso planeta, o que podemos esperar do mesmo e o que podemos fazer para melhor nos adaptarmos e acompanharmos a sua dinmica evolutiva e nesse melhor est o compreender a natureza que no nosso caso consiste em compreender o recife de coral, os corais, como os manter como os propagar. Perceber que a enorme bio diversidade do recife que conhecemos e de que mantemos bocadinhos nos nossos sistemas, tem origem numa pequena rstia de corais, peixes, etc…que por sua vez fazia parte de uma bio-diversidade ainda maior, gigantesca, mas que no conseguiu acompanhar a dinmica geolgica do planeta em que vivemos.  
> 
> Muito se fala de aquecimento global, espcies ameaadas, etc., havendo uma cada vez maior resposta de consciencializao social e politica para o impacte das actividades humanas no meio ambiente, no planeta, que actuam como acelerador das alteraes climticas e tudo o que isso implica. Isso  sem dvida importante mas ser que as coisas no aconteceriam se no existssemos?! Aconteciam e vo acontecer, pode  no ser durante o nosso tempo, mas vai acontecer, faz parte da dinmica natural do planeta! Claro que as actividades humanas actuam ou podem actuar como um catalisador que acelera toda esta dinmica natural de um planeta vivo com o seu ncleo em fuso que actua como um corao que lhe d vida.
> 
> Para no entrar em muitos detalhes que so interessantes (pelo menos para mim) mas para desenvolver e aprofundar noutro mbito, portanto simplificando muitssimo, o registo fssil que tem sido amplamente estudado pela comunidade cientifica em busca de perceber como tudo funciona indica claramente terem j ocorrido pelo menos 5 grandes extines em massa de que a do perodo geolgico do Permiano , um perodo geolgico que data desde h 299 milhes de anos at cerca de 251,4 milhes de anos atrs, ter sido a pior de todas na medida em que no final desse perodo se deu a extino do Permiano-Triassico em que se estima que mais de 90 a 95% de todas as espcies marinhas tenham sido extintas assim como 70% de todas as espcies terrestres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Abordando o tema da propagao de corais, temos bons exemplos aqui no nosso frum que importa colocar em destaque para que sirvam de exemplo, modelo, fonte de aprendizagem, evoluo do conhecimento, consolidao do mesmo. Uma abordagem que promove a continuidade sustentada deste passatempo que acaba por ser bem mais do que isso, uma resposta activa: Na defesa da natureza; Na evoluo do conhecimento; Na educao; Na evoluo dos costumes; Na evoluo da Civilizao.

Vou colocar aqui alguns dos exemplos, no todos, por razo de espao. H medida que o tpico for evoluindo sero colocados outros que os prprios membros podem ir colocando

*Machado de Sousa* 

Mes




Creche




http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=11218

http://www.ipaq.org.br/modules.php?n...er=asc&start=0





















*Diogo Lopes*
Fragmentao - Acropora efflorescens (1 2 3)

*Ricardo Rodrigues*
Sarcophyton... s  tesourada! (1 2)

http://www.coralfrags.org/user-frags/36

*Gil Miguel*













Mais alguns dados de interesse:

Controle de fosfatos - Ricardo Miozzo

Fragmentao de corais: No apenas para principiantes

Trocas de gua e seu efeito no combate ao nitrato

Meus SPS aps zerar nitrato e fosfato

*Tcnicas de Propagao*

korallen-zucht.de

Posto isto vm as perguntas:

1 - Que dimenses tm os vossos sistemas de propagao, que sugerem como dimenses para um sistema de propagao?

2 - Que Iluminao usam, sugerem?

3 - Que filtragem/depurao usam, sugerem?

4 - Que aditivos usam/consideram imperativos?

5 - Que regras a cumprir aplicam/consideram imperativas?

6 – Como orientariam quem quer que pretenda propagar?

7 – Que ferramentas usam?

8 – Que EPI (Equipamento de Proteco Individual) usam/recomendam?

9 – Relativamente s cores vibrantes que alcanam as Acroporas, que recomendam para tal?

10 – Que dificuldades enfrentaram/enfrentam?

Seguramente que haver mais perguntas mas para j deixo ficar estas



Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Simes

Aqui esta um tema do qual percebo muito pouco, mas deixo o link para o ja referido sistema Machado de Sousa, presente no youtube, que mostra bem o que aquilo eh na realidade.

Sistema de propagacao Machado de Sousa


Havia ainda um topico que deve ser de 2005 que mostrava o link para uma quinta de corais, em que o proprietario documentava todas as etapas. Aquilo ficava num sitio que nevava e tudo. Eu nao o consegui encontrar aqui no reefforum novamente, mas creio ter sido colocado pelo Julio, ha mesmo muito tempo.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva Filipe
Excelente :Pracima: 
E este aqui do Ricardo Rodrigues tambm  muito bom e tem um fundo musical muito agradvel :Pracima:  

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=gfryMh...eature=related

 Ricardo que musica  esta? 
Tens os corais ao som disto todo o dia? 
 este um dos segredos para manter os corais alegres e a propagar... :yb665:  :SbSourire: 

tatatarararump...yeesss...cool :SbSourire: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Vou relatar a experiencia que tive com o meu aquario de propagao, respondendo s questoes que colocaste:




> 1 - Que dimenses tm os vossos sistemas de propagao, que sugerem como dimenses para um sistema de propagao?


O meu sistema tinha 100x100x35 com uma sump de 80x30x40 sem qualquer divisria, com escumador e bastante rocha viva.
Sugerir uma dimenso, depender muito dos objectivos e tipo de corais a propagar,mas convem sempre ser um aquario de altura reduzida, largo e comprido (idealmente  :Smile: )




> 2 - Que Iluminao usam, sugerem?


 Na altura usei HQIs e T5s com muito bons resultados, acho que tirando o factor calor e econmico, ambas so igualmente eficazes. O principal  ter os frags sensivelmente com a mesma iluminao que a colnia-me.




> 3 - Que filtragem/depurao usam, sugerem?


A montagem era bem simples, com um bom escumador, rocha viva no aquario principal e na sump e uma dsb parcial.
Se fosse agora, usaria uma fina camada de areao, muita rocha na sump e nenhuma no aquario principal.
Tirando o escumador,rocha viva e areia, no tinha qualquer outro sistema de filtragem.




> 4 - Que aditivos usam/consideram imperativos?


Nunca usei qualquer tipo de aditivo nos meus aquarios (o de propagao inclusiv). Adicionava marine snow de vez em quando, cyclopeez e bosmiden.





> 5 - Que regras a cumprir aplicam/consideram imperativas?
>   [FONT=verdana]


Propagao sustentada, frags feitos apenas a corais estabilizados e muito bem ambientados ao aquario, (nos corais duros  essencial)





> 7 – Que ferramentas usam?


Basicamente utilizava tesoura, chave de fendas e martelo  :Smile:  e dremmel.





> 8 – Que EPI (Equipamento de Proteco Individual) usam/recomendam?


 fundamental a utilizao de luvas e culos de proteco. Os corais libertam mucos nocivos e alguns so mesmo bastante perigosos (caso dos zoanthus e palythoas).
Arranjei uma conjuntivite a srio e alergias complicadas nas mos e braos por algumas vezes.





> 9 – Relativamente s cores vibrantes que alcanam as Acroporas, que recomendam para tal?


Basicamente gua pobre em nutrientes e boa iluminao. Alimentar o aquario com comida especifica pode tambem ter bons resultados.


Com mais tempo, vou procurar melhorar e completar melhor esta resposta.

Bom tpico Pedro!

J agora fica o link do sistema que mantive durante algum tempo e que quem sabe, um dia volta a ser montado 

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=2698

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Obrigado Gil por partilhares a tua experincia com todos ns. Sei que vais voltar a montar o teu sistema de propagao e j tenho saudades de poder volta e meia comprar frags teus, de que de resto algumas das fotografias que coloquei so de frags que te comprei. Tenho pena de no os ter podido manter mas a voragem do calor (e no  o aquecimento global... :yb665: ) que assolou o meu sistema no vero passado durante as obras c em casa, no deu hiptese...perdi quase tudo o que eram corais...mas..., tal como nas extines em massa... a rstia de vida que ficou e a esperana, muitas correces, trocas parciais de gua, Ulva Rigida, phosguard, carvo super activado,rigor nos parmetros de gua, etc...acreditar e muita pacincia comeam a dar os seus frutos... e a aventura da vida recomea....
Fico contente por te ter oferecido aquele frag de Blastomussa merleti que assim continua a que eu tinha. Serve de exemplo vivo da mais valia que  fragmentar. Em boa hora o fiz e fico muito contente por to ter oferecido porque se assim no tivesse sido, j no existiria.

Era assim a colnia me






o frag que te dei e que a salvou

aqui, acabadinho de chegar e depois de aclimatado




aqui sob a luz do luar pouco tempo depois de o ter feito






aqui alguns frags que fiz para mim tempos depois



este aqui resultou de um nico plipo que um dia encontrei solto sobre a areia e colei na RV e deu o que se v




e aqui meses depois no teu sistema e a salvo






hei-de voltar a ter outra e quando tiver volto a fragmentar e a dar-te, s que desta vez dou-te mais. 

Fico contente por no me teres vendido o teu aqurio histrico porque,...tenho f de que... vou voltar a v-lo para escolher umas quantas "jias" do recife...numa viagem de 8 ou 9 horas de carro...acho que da prxima fico no Ibis ou numa residencial por a perto, escolho as "jias" do recife na vspera e pouco antes de partir, recolho-as... :SbEndormi2: )

Oportunamente terei tambm a minha "mesa" de propagao (talvez j na nova casa...)

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno
Post Scriptum: ah...no me esqueci do Pommery Brut Royal... :yb665:  :KnTrinquer:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva
enquanto aguardamos por mais respostas do Gil e de outros membros aqui focados ou no que gentilmente queiram e tenham tempo para partilhar o seu conhecimento




> Com mais tempo, vou procurar melhorar e completar melhor esta resposta.


vou colocando mais uma pergunta relacionada com o fabrico das bases onde fixar os "propgulos" ou seja, os frags.

O Julio e o Pedro Azevedo tm umas bases que penso vieram dos EUA e so muito prticas (eu j experimentei)
Gosto tambm das bases que o Gil usa que so fabricadas mas no sei a "receita" e gostava de saber :SbQuestion2: 

aqui dois exemplos, um dos quais, a Hydnophora, eu comprei





Estas aqui que o Machado de Sousa usa, parecem ser umas bases tipo cogumelo cuja haste  enfiada em frascos para flor que por sua vez so encaixados na grelha do Egcrate. Essa grelha assenta em pilares feitos com os ditos frascos....engenhoso :Palmas:  :Pracima:  Confirma-se esta interpretao que eu estou a fazer :SbQuestion2: 





eu que poucos frags fao (e vou passar a fazer mais logo que possa) uso a pasta da Deltec, tanto para fazer uma base como para fixar os frags, embora neste caso tenha aproveitado uma base de um frag que comprei ao Gil e que retirei dessa base para melhor o poder fixar, para fixar este frag de Blastomussa merletti que lhe dei



mas h quem use super cola (cyanoacrilato) para fixar os frags s bases, o Gil penso que  uma das pessoas que o faz.
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Simes

Ha um post que explica as varias misturas para se fazer essas bases, e mostra bases feitas pelos nossos membros, eu nao estou  a conseguir encontra-lo


....

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=4140


C est ele

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Pedro: Desconhecia as tuas perdas no periodo do vero,fico triste por ti e pelas belas peas que tinhas! Mas olha, fica a aprendizagem e o melhorar como aquariofilista  :Smile: . Assim sendo, fica mais que prometido, metade da minha blastomussa, que gentilmente tiveste o prazer de oferecer.

 so uma questao de combinarmos a entrega, correio, expresso, alguem que faa a viagem lisboa-Porto, etc.

Quanto s bases, na altura foram oferecidas e feitas pelo Carlos Machado, penso que exista tambem um topico sobre o assunto. De qualquer forma o que o Filipe colocou, diz tudo.  :Smile: 
As bases que o Sr. Eng. Machado utiliza e que j tinha visto em muitos aquarios de prop. nos States, alguem sabe em que loja de Horticultura foram adquiridas ? O Machado de Sousa podia dar uma achega a este assunto  :Smile: 

Quanto ao modo de fixao, tudo o que seja SPS e mesmo alguns LPS, fixei quase sempre com super cola 3 gel.
Isola a zona cicatrizada e fixa bastante bem o coral e penso que a nivel de custos, seja mais rentvel que a epoxy.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=gfryMh...eature=related
> 
>  Ricardo que musica  esta? 
> Tens os corais ao som disto todo o dia? 
>  este um dos segredos para manter os corais alegres e a propagar...


Ol Pedro, excelente tpico! Tinha essa msica no iTunes e foi a que se enquadrou melhor na altura.

Repondendo s tuas questes:

*1 - Que dimenses tm os vossos sistemas de propagao, que sugerem como dimenses para um sistema de propagao?*
Aqurio de moles 200 x 70 x 30 (420l), Aqurio de duros 209 x 70 x 20 (292l). A minha sugesto vai no sentido de se utilizar aqurios largos e baixos que fiquem  altura do cotovelo de forma a facilitar as operaes de fragmentao e manuteno.

*2 - Que Iluminao usam, sugerem?*
Iluminao HQI, mas ateno  localizao do aqurio e  temperatura. Pode-se obter bons resultados com T5 no esquecendo tambm a luz natural. Visto que o objectivo  fazer crescer corais convm ter uma boa relao Watt / litro.

*3 - Que filtragem/depurao usam, sugerem?*
Rocha viva, areia viva, escumador, sumps separadas para evitar a alelopatia (guerra qumica entre corais).

*4 - Que aditivos usam/consideram imperativos?*
Nenhuns. Mudanas de gua.

*5 - Que regras a cumprir aplicam/consideram imperativas?*
Ser organizado nas tarefas a efectuar.

*6 – Como orientariam quem quer que pretenda propagar?*
Book of Coral Propagation, Anthony Calfo.

*7 – Que ferramentas usam?*
Todas.

*8 – Que EPI (Equipamento de Proteco Individual) usam/recomendam?*
Nenhum. Pessoas com tendncia para reaces alrgicas e com pelo sensvel rcomendo o uso de luvas e culos.

*9 – Relativamente s cores vibrantes que alcanam as Acroporas, que recomendam para tal?*
Ainda no tenho Acroporas nos meus sistemas.

*10 – Que dificuldades enfrentaram/enfrentam?*
Falta de tempo.

Algumas fotos dos meu sistemas de propagao:

Primeiro aqurio (Out e Nov 2005)




Reproduo de Cardinais de Bangaii (Nov 2005)




Primeiros corais






2 Aqurio (Mai 2006)




Introduo de herbvoros (Out 2006)


Passado 1 ano (Jan 2008)


Fotos actuais







_Euphyllia paradivisa_


*Caulastrea furcata*


*Sarcophyton sp.*


*Zoanthus sp.*


*Fungia fungites*

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva Ricardo e obrigado pelas explicaes que nos ds da tua experincia. 

Quanto mais olho para sistemas de propagao mais envolvido fico. Os sistemas de propagao pela sua natureza, convidam ao rigor, ao estudo, ao cuidado, ao mtodo,  organizao e isso  bem patente nas imagens aqui apresentadas e  importante que tal conceito se estenda aos sistemas comuns ou comunitrios onde deve ser investido mais tempo, organizao e rigor do que "preenchimento rpido e excessivo de espaos com bibelts que por acaso so peixes e corais como se de uma coleco de cromos se tratasse e o que mais tiver ganha"...(normalmente chatices e no desfruta tanto ou como deve de ser e quem mais paga so os animais...).

Tens uns aqurios lindssimos, muito elegantes. :Palmas:  :Palmas: 
Este aqui 



faz-me lembrar a vila Fansworth e no me perguntes porqu, que a par com a Chemosphere de que tenho desta ltima um projecto no papel para um sistema marinho de recife, so os projectos e espaos de habitao com que mais me identifico (incluido os arquitectos de ambas mas particularmente o da primeira que foi director da Bauhaus que foi mais de que uma escola, foi e  uma atitude com que me identifico e que define muito da nossa contemporaneidade - experimentem olhar  vossa volta e percebero). 
As linhas e esttica so lindssimas e os dois planos pode no ser prtico se o segundo for demasiado alto, mas deixa-me a sonhar...quando for grande quero um assim. :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

Claramente a ideia que fica e que transmites  a de que o sistema de propagao  algo que se constri com rigor, envolvimento, sentimento, ordem de organizao e isso estimula a ateno, a cultura, o conhecimento, portanto alm da mais valia que  o acto de propagar neste caso corais (sejam moles ou duros) e que sirva de exemplo o caso da minha Blastomussa salva graas ao frag que dei ao Gil que dele far outra igual ou ainda maior com calma, pacincia e investimento no tempo, porque tambm  necessrio saber investir no tempo,  toda uma arte fabulosa que convida a conhecer, a apreciar e assim obrigado por nos transmitires essa noo que  muito importante para este tema to crucial da propagao de corais assim como da manuteno de recifes domsticos e de compreender o recife natural. 

A mesma ideia/conceito  transmitida pelo sistema do Machado de Sousa, organizado de modo encadeado em que uns completam os outros e faz-se um ciclo onde se investe rigor, disciplina, organizao e tempo; e tambm pelo sistema do Gil agora temporariamente parado onde me lembro haver uma organizao integrada que previa LAP (=DSB) na parte posterior do sistema e refgio.

Muito h ainda para dizer mas despertou-me particularmente o interesse e curiosidade esta tua resposta




> *
> 3 - Que filtragem/depurao usam, sugerem?*
> Rocha viva, areia viva, escumador, sumps separadas para evitar a alelopatia (guerra qumica entre corais).


Gostaria que aprofundasses esta explicao porque a alelopatia, uma arma silenciosa, camuflada e insuspeita da maioria, tem  sua conta um numero de baixas muito mais elevado do que se possa supor e  importante que se perceba bem o quanto...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva
Coloco aqui mais um excelente exemplo de propagao, as Psammocora propagadas pelo Ricardo Rodrigues




> *Psammocora*
> Um dos meus corais favoritos, tem um aspecto fora do comum. Crescimento lento quando comparado com uma Acropora ou Montipora. Devido  sua resistncia  uma boa espcie para quem se pretenda iniciar no mundo dos SPS. Coral raro no mercado.


http://www.coralfrags.org/frag/246



Como se fragmenta este coral, Ricardo :SbQuestion2: 
Quanto tempo levou para que ficasse como se v na fotografia :SbQuestion2:  

Atenciosamente :SbOk3:  
Pedro Nuno

*Post Scriptum*: Ricardo se puderes substitui a fotografia que est em hiperligao pela mesma mas alojada aqui na nossa galeria, porque se limpares as fotografias no coralfrags, desaparece.

----------


## Filipe Simes

s vezes penso que tou a ficar esquecido, mas devo ter uma memoria selectiva, e h coisas que no me esqueo.

Eis mais um sistema que est aqui em Portugal, e de alguem que deve saber tambm muito sobre o assunto. Estava enterrado aqui no forum, eu lembrava-me do sistema, nao me lembrava era do nome do proprietario... mas cheguei l.

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7042

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Peo desculpa por s agora intervir neste tpico mas o tempo disponvel no tem sido muito.
Antes de mais devo dizer que considero bastante pertinentes as questes guia postas neste tpico. Este  um bom exemplo de perguntas com ps e cabea que podem ser feitas e em como um moderador pode ser ao mesmo tempo dinamizador do frum. 
Passemos s questes do tpico.


*1 - Que dimenses tm os vossos sistemas de propagao, que sugerem como dimenses para um sistema de propagao?*

Para no sobrecarregar este tpico abri este tpico: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=13271  onde se encontram detalhadas, entre outas coisas, as dimenses do sistema.

Quanto a sugerir um tamanho para quem queira propagar, penso no haverem tamanhos mnimos nem mximos a aconselhar. Tudo depende, obviamente, das possibilidades de cada um e da quantidade de corais que se pretenda reproduzir.

*2 - Que Iluminao usam, sugerem?*

Uso apenas T5 embora seja entusiasta de HQI’s pelo efeito que do num aqurio de recife. No meu caso torna-se impraticvel o uso de HQI’s uma vez que ponho a hiptese de vir um dia a explorar toda potncia que me  possvel contratar com a EDP (30 Amperes  o mximo que consigo). O uso de HQI limitar-me-ia no nmero de aqurios a instalar, uma vez que teria que partilhar alguma potncia com o ar condicionado, nos meses mais quentes, e qualquer pico no consumo no arranque do sistema de arrefecimento poderia deitar-me todo o sistema abaixo, o que poderia ser um pouco complicado. Como se pode ver no setup do sistema, tenho por enquanto quase 3100 watts em iluminao instalados e restam-me menos de 2400W para trabalhar em full power. Quanto s vantagens ou desvantagens de cada sistema, tal como tudo na vida, no h bela sem seno. Na minha opinio, as vantagens das t5 prendem-se mais com o menor calor irradiado, com a distribuio mais uniforme da luz nos corais e maior capacidade de activao das suas cores. Com HQI’s tambm se conseguem explorar a fluorescncia dos corais e dar-lhes cores fantsticas mas, a meu ver, a principal virtude de um sistema com HQI’s  conferir a qualquer aqurio um ambiente muito mais prximo do natural. Penso que se o tipo de lmpadas de um sistema com HQI for bem escolhido e conjugado com 30% de lmpadas t5 com o espectro ideal para a correco da cor, o sistema misto resultante no fica nada a dever ao sistema s com t5 (antes pelo contrrio!). Tal como diz o ditado: no meio  que est a virtude.
Quanto  iluminao que sugiro a quem queira fazer propagao de corais diria que tudo depende dos gostos pessoais de cada um e do nmero de lmpadas a instalar no local. Tanto um como outro sistema (HQI e t5) j deram provas de serem capazes de potenciar o crescimento dos corais e parecem estar ela por ela no que toca aos custos de instalao e de explorao. Se no espao onde algum pretenda propagar, a quantidade de lmpadas necessrias for relativamente baixa e no houverem problemas com o arrefecimento, eu sugeriria um sistema misto de HQI +30% deT5. Caso contrrio, aconselharia o uso exclusivo de t5. 

*3 - Que filtragem/depurao usam, sugerem?*

Quanto  filtragem que utilizo  ver o meu setup.
Sugiro escumador para retirar matria orgnica antes que d origem a fosfatos e ao nitrato, RV e/ou DSB para retirar Nitratos e filtro de filtro de algas no s para retirar fosfatos mas tambm algum nitrato que persistir no sistema depois do servio prestado pela RV e/ou DSB.

*4 - Que aditivos usam/consideram imperativos?*

Uso Trace elements com regularidade. Dada a quantidade de gua no sistema fao TPA de 15 em 15 dias (quando fao) para poupar no sa.
Considero imperativo a adio de trace elements com vista a repor os elementos vestigirios consumidos pelo sistema se no fizermos TPA’s semanais.

*5 - Que regras a cumprir aplicam/consideram imperativas?*

As regras bsicas a cumprir so as mesmas que se aplicam a qualquer um que queira ter um aqurio de recife em casa.  medida que o sistema de propagao vai aumentando, na minha opinio, h uma das regras que ganha cada vez mais importncia: quarentena. Quanto maior for o nmero e mais valiosos forem os seres albergados nos nossos sistemas de propagao mais graves podero ser as consequncias de uma infestao. Refiro-me a infestaes no s de algas como de predadores dos corais. Todos ns sabemos que as coisas ms se desenvolvem com muita facilidade e depressa nos nossos aqurios. As boas j nem tanto…quando no regridem. H alguns anos a esta parte, as pragas chegavam aos nossos aqurios apenas atravs da importao de corais selvagens e as maleitas ficavam confinadas aos aqurios dos compradores. Fazia-se bicha (era o termo em portugus de Portugal na altura) e os corais eram adquiridos ainda nas caixas e por ordem de chegado. Os que tinham mais sorte levavam para casa corais livres de ameaas e assim viam aumentadas as probabilidades de sucesso. A alguns desgraados, com mais azar, calhava-lhes a fava do bolo e era meio caminho andado para o insucesso. Depois de as comunidades aquarifilas terem sido varridas pela febre dos frags, e com as vendas particulares de RV, areia viva, etc. em fruns, se por um lado contribuiu grandemente para o abrandamento da presso nas colectas nos recifes de coral, o que foi muito bom em termos ambientais e de preservao da natureza, por outro lado toda a sorte de problemas se foi disseminando nos nossos aqurios e cada tanque passou a funcionar tambm como um incubador de pragas. Mas isto no se passa apenas no nosso pas. H exemplos disto em todo o lado.
Quanto s regras a cumprir e que eu considero imperativas, apenas me referirei a uma para quem tem sistemas de propagao j com alguma dimenso: ter muito cuidado com tudo o que entra no sistema e ter sempre em mente que nunca as pragas estiveram to disseminadas pelo mundo da aquariofilia como agora. Isto para se evitar deitar tudo a perder.


*6 – Como orientariam quem quer que pretenda propagar?*

Na minha modesta opinio, a melhor maneira de orientar quem quer propagar  lev-la a conseguir manter um aqurio saudvel, por um perodo de tempo razovel, com os seres que pretende reproduzir. Toda a gente que atinja esse objectivo estar em condies de, com relativa facilidade, poder propagar, se chamarmos propagar ao seccionar um pedao de coral e fix-lo a uma base para que ele se fixe e desenvolva. Isto tanto  vlido para um sistema de propagao caseiro, que consiste num aqurio de propagao anexo ao tanque principal, como para um sistema maior, pois  tudo uma questo de escala.  

*7 – Que ferramentas usam?*

Por ironia, e tambm para rimar, costumo dizer que as ferramentas que eu uso so: tudo o que me  vier  mo / s armas de fogo  que no. Uso alicates de ponta, alicates de corte, pequenos martelos, lminas, tesouras, bisturis, dremels, serras, etc. dependendo do coral a reproduzir.

*8 – Que EPI (Equipamento de Proteco Individual) usam/recomendam?*

De acordo com os procedimentos gerais de segurana para qualquer actividade, um determinado EPI deve ser escolhido e usado de acordo com o perigo com lidamos e com os respectivos riscos de acidente associados. Na propagao de corais lidamos com dois perigos: o prprio coral e as ferramentas que usamos na propagao. Os riscos decorrentes da propagao so os de infeces bacterianas, alergia e de corte (ferimentos). Quando propago corais, uso luvas, culos e bata. No corro a equipar-me a rigor s para partir meia dzia de corais (mas devia faz-lo!) mas fao-o quando prevejo uma mini maratona a mexer em corais.

Quanto aos equipamentos de proteco que eu recomendo a quem faa reproduo de corais so:

Luvas de proteco – Sabemos, ou devamos saber, que os trabalhos que exijam meter as mos no aqurio devem ser evitados se tivermos feridas nas mos ou nos braos, para evitarmos infeces bacterianas ou alergias. Quando reproduzimos corais com as mos desprotegidas os riscos so maiores, tanto mais que pouco, ou nada, conhecemos sobre a toxicidade dos corais. Mas se fizermos propagao com bastante frequncia as possibilidades de nos sairmos mal aumentam. Pela teoria das probabilidades,  medida que aumenta a exposio ao risco aumentam as probabilidades de acidente. Podemos ter um ferimento na mo, ainda que minsculo e no nos apercebermos dele, ou ferirmo-nos enquanto fazemos frags, e o contacto de algumas toxinas produzidas por certos corais com a nossa pele, atravs de uma ferida, pode ter graves consequncias. A Palythoa, s ara citar um exemplo, pode nunca provocar qualquer reaco alrgica a algum que esteja habituado a manipul-la e no entanto pode ser fatal se o contacto for feito atravs de um ferimento existente na pele. A palytoxin, toxina produzida por este coral,  o veneno marinho mais potente conhecido pela cincia! Isto d para pensar duas vezes quando nos pomos a brincar com a sorte. O uso de luvas de ltex permite-nos ter sensibilidade nas mos, protege-nos de infeces e alergias caso tenhamos algum ferimento (que at podemos desconhecer), evita, em certa medida, alguns ferimentos que possam ocorrer durante os trabalhos para alm de minimizar o stress produzido aos corais enquanto os manipulamos.

culos de proteco – So frequentes as alergias oculares. Alguns acidentes do-se quando trabalhamos com martelos, dremels, ou outras ferramentas que originam projeces de partculas e no temos proteces oculares. H tambm o risco de levarmos inadvertidamente os dedos aos olhos enquanto ou depois de manipularmos corais. H casos em que foram desencadeadas inflamaes e leses oculares graves. culos de proteco usados em laboratrios podem proteger-nos de situaes desagradveis como estas.

Bata -  Quando passamos algum tempo a fazer frags, a nossa roupa tem tendncia a sujar-se com algumas secrees dos corais. Depois de propagarmos e lavamos as mos levamos connosco as secrees dos corais agarrados  roupa. O uso de bata alm de evitar que sujemos a roupa que temos vestida evita que abandonemos o local com a roupa contaminada. Depois, mos na roupa e mos nos olhos e l estamos ns, ou quem nos rodeia, a pr gotas para a conjuntivite…


*9 – Relativamente s cores vibrantes que alcanam as Acroporas, que recomendam para tal?*

O objectivo da propagao de corais no  propriamente o de obter cores vibrantes nos corais mas sim multiplic-los. 
Se os corais estiverem num sistema de propagao e apresentarem bons crescimentos  porque tem boas condies e as cores surgiro com o tempo, naturalmente. Os nutrientes so o maior impedimento para que tal acontea.
Quanto a recomendaes para tal aconselho que se mantenha o sistema com o nvel mnimo de nutrientes, o que equivale a dizer com baixssimos nveis de fosfatos e de nitrato.
Recomendo que se evite o uso de aditivos para aumentar artificialmente as cores dos corais porque mais tarde ou mais cedo os mesmos iro ressentir-se. Alguns desses produtos, como os da gama Zeovit  p. ex., no referem os elementos que entram na sua constituio, mas verificou-se em anlises, o que no  muito difcil de fazer, que  usado o cobre para expulsar as xooxantelas dos corais. 
Uma boa oxigenao da gua dos aqurios tambm ajuda a ter boas cores nos corais. No  de contar com os escumadores porque em pouco contribuem para o efeito. Tanques baixos para uma mxima rea de gua em contacto com o ar, ventilao da superfcie da gua, cascatas, quedas de gua filtros de algas em RDP (contra ciclo com a iluminao), etc., so alguns dos processos eficientes que podem ser utilizados para saturar a gua do sistema em oxignio.


*
10 – Que dificuldades enfrentaram/enfrentam?*

No meu caso a maior dificuldade tem sido a falta de tempo ($).



Peo desculpa pelo alongado da prosa.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva e muito obrigado Machado de Sousa pela partilha de informao sobre a tua experincia e conhecimentos que aqui nos ds.
Das tuas respostas muitas perguntas me surgem mas vamos desenvolver progressivamente para que melhor se possa ir aprendendo/percebendo, melhor assimilando e integrando o conhecimento daqui recolhido.

Relativamente  pergunta *2 - Que Iluminao usam, sugerem?
*gostaria de saber que temperatura de cor privilegiar. Ser um aspecto meramente esttico ou no :SbQuestion2:  Penso que no e tudo depender da espcie em causa, mas perante a viso dos teus sistemas amplamente carregados de inmeros e bonitos frags de espcies diferentes e seguramente com variao de requisitos especficos significativa, fica-se com a sensao de que a temperatura de cor que impera ser superior a 14000K. Num artigo que traduzi h algum tempo 

Avaliao regimes artificiais de luz/substrato para propagao Acropora Solitaryensis

as temperaturas de cor mais defendidas so as mais elevadas. Quem mergulha ou se virmos as mgnificas imagens que nos trouxeram do Mar Vermelho 

Red Sea 2007 			 			( 1 2 3 4 5 ... Ultima Pgina) 

apercebemos-nos de que a luz que chega aos corais debaixo de gua  menos ofuscante ou luminosa do que a que muitas vezes vemos em alguns sistemas, como se fosse 14000K ou 15000K, ou 20000K de temperatura de cor e  sabido que nos primeiros metros de gua boa parte do espectro luminoso  filtrado, mais concretamente os comprimenos de onda mais curtos como os vermelhos, etc...o que alias pode explicar porque +e que determinadas espcies so vermelho vivo que fica cinzento abaixo de uma determinada profundidade, como se o animal "soubesse" que se torna pouco visvel se for vermelho, enfim a seleco natural actuar aqui sendo a cor vermelha um factor de proteco uma vez que os portadores dessa cor sero menos visveis, logo menos susceptveis de serem depredados. Obviamente que neste assunto de iluminao muito mais h que faz a diferena e tem sido amplamente debatido e espcies h que gostam de temperaturas de cor mais baixas e outras mais elevadas. Seja como for a temperatura de cor que privilegiaste foi acima de 14000K ou tens um mix onde imperam as temperaturas de cor acima dos 14000K :SbQuestion2:  Que temperaturas de cor tens e como as combinaste e porqu :SbQuestion2: 

Tenho mais perguntas, mas para j fico por esta

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Como se fragmenta este coral, Ricardo
> Quanto tempo levou para que ficasse como se v na fotografia


Voltando um pouco atrs aproveito para responder s questes anteriormente colocadas. Este coral  um dos meus favoritos, est comigo h mais de 5 anos e como tal a fragmentao comeou pela necessidade de o repartir por vrios aqurios para caso ocorra algum problema nalgum deles a sua sobrevivncia estar sempre salvaguardada. Felizmente at  data tal no se verificou. Aproveito para salientar a resistncia desta espcie quando comparada com outros corais SPS como os gneros Acropora e Montipora.

A fragmentao deste coral  muito simples basta usar um alicate de pontas e quebrar um dos seus ramos, no  necessrio recorrer a serras.

Esta espcie  de crescimento lento, estes frags j tm um par de anos. Curiosamente aps fragmentao o coral cresce para baixo cobrindo a cola epxica talvez numa tentativa de estabelecer "razes" agarrando-se firmemente ao substrato para posteriormente poder crescer para cima em segurana.

Pedro Nuno Ferreira, fico contente com a comparao do meu humilde sistema de garagem com uma obra mtica do Mies Van der Rohe. Tambm sou f desta arquitectura simples e futurista. Quanto ao sistema em si gosto das coisas simples, funcionais e exteriormente aprazveis, como sabes sou eu prprio que construo tudo de raz, desde a estrutura de suporte passando pelos diversos aqurios at  prpria calha de iluminao, portanto devo confessar que me d um certo gozo agarrar nas matrias primas e mold-las ao meu gosto.

Deixo aqui uma foto que no se apagar:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Relativamente  pergunta *2 - Que Iluminao usam, sugerem?
> *gostaria de saber que temperatura de cor privilegiar. Ser um aspecto meramente esttico ou no Penso que no e tudo depender da espcie em causa, mas perante a viso dos teus sistemas amplamente carregados de inmeros e bonitos frags de espcies diferentes e seguramente com variao de requisitos especficos significativa, fica-se com a sensao de que a temperatura de cor que impera ser superior a 14000K.


Quanto  escolha das temperaturas de cr das lmpadas a minha opinio  a seguinte:
Temperatruras de cor da ordem dos 10.000K so ptimas para potenciar o crescimento dos corais em geral, mas s aconselho o uso deste tipo de iluminao a quem for capaz de manter os nveis de fosfatos e de nitratos prximos do zero, caso contrrio habilita-se a um boom de algas. 
Para os mais desmazelados no controlo dos fosfatos e nitrato aconselho sempre o uso de iluminao com temperaturas de cor superiores a 14,000K.
S utilizo lmpadas com temperaturas de cr da ordem dos 20.000K com o objectivo de proceder a correces do espectro, como no caso de ter uma iluminao amarelada (baixa temperatura de cr) e, em termos visuais, quizer um tom mais branco. Uso este tipo de lmpadas especialmente em conjugao com as tais lmpadas de 10.000K de que falei no incio.




> apercebemos-nos de que a luz que chega aos corais debaixo de gua  menos ofuscante ou luminosa do que a que muitas vezes vemos em alguns sistemas, como se fosse 14000K ou 15000K, ou 20000K de temperatura de cor e  sabido que nos primeiros metros de gua boa parte do espectro luminoso  filtrado, mais concretamente os comprimenos de onda mais curtos como os vermelhos, etc...


Quem faz mergulho j reparou que os SPS se encontram a muito baixa profundidade se no mesmo junto  superfcie. A temperatura de cr  superfcie das guas dos recifes  da ordem dos 5.000K e nos primeiros 10 metros pouco variar a iluminao em termos de temperatura de cr. Temperaturas de cr superiores a 10.000K devem verificar-se a partir de algumas dezenas de metros de profundidade, pois alguma radiao do lado direito do espectro ter ficado pelo caminho.




> Seja como for a temperatura de cor que privilegiaste foi acima de 14000K ou tens um mix onde imperam as temperaturas de cor acima dos 14000K  Que temperaturas de cor tens e como as combinaste e porqu


As temperatruras de cr que uso so as seguintes: Uso iluminao t5, sendo 60 % de 12.000K como iluminao principal e fao a correco do espectro atravs de 40% de 18.000K. Esta parece-me ser uma boa combinao para fazer crescer os corais embora sacrifique um pouco as suas cores. Se usasse 50/50 penso que aconteceria o contrrio.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva e obrigado a todos pela excelente colaborao que esto a dar em prol de promover o conhecimento da comunidade, transmitir a vossa valiosa experincia. :yb677: 

Como disse anteriormente, tinha e tenho mais perguntas a fazer e a que se segue ficou logo em agenda porque considero o aspecto que a envolve, crucial!! no s para evitar problemas como para a boa organizao e gesto sustentada de um sistema de recife seja esse sistema um recife comunitrio, seja um recife de propagao. 

Citando uma atitude excelente que retive e retenho do Paulo Marinheiro e que considero muito importante divulgar e fundamental para um bom desempenho e gesto coerente de um sistema de recife, e podem ver aqui o sistema dele *Aqurio de Paulo Marinheiro*, o Paulo  uma pessoa que investe no tempo, tempo da construo e organizao de todo um sistema, ou seja, como ele diz em resposta ao Rui Ferreira de Almeida (onde andas Rui, sente-se a tua falta  :SbOk3:  toma o teu tempo mas sente-se a tua falta)




> Paulo, acho que tens um aqurio NATURAL, com biodiversidade , um bom equilibrio entre duros e moles , um bom layout e espao para os peixes. Cada vez mais os aqurios me parecem um monte de pedras cheios de *frags* de *SPS* por cima . O teu  uma lufada de ar fresco ou neste caso de gua fresca . 
> PARABNS!
> Cump.
> Rui





> Rui, no sei se ser um defeito ou virtude, mas sou muito pouco impulsivo neste hobbie, tenho muita pacincia, gosto de ver os corais crescer e gosto sobretudo que sejam eles a ocupar o espao livre, por isso nunca fui adepto de atolar o aqurio em rocha at cima e ir amontoando pequenas colnias que rapidamente deixam de ter espao para crescer.
> Esperar, ver a multiplicao das colnias que tenho e deixar que elas fixem  rocha de forma natural  fantstico, j para no falar que no gasto tanto dinheiro em animais com tanta frequncia.


assim no gosta de comprar de impulso e gosta de ver as coisas a crescer,  capaz de ficar a apreciar o desenvolver de todos aqueles organismos que pacientemente e pausadamente foi colocando, como se um escultor se tratasse que vai esculpindo e apreciando a obra a tomar forma, ora este tipo de atitude tem de ser louvada e difundida porque o que mais vemos  as pessoas a procurarem comprar tudo e mais alguma coisa o mais rpido possvel e muitas vezes nem tempo tiveram para apreciar, nem se lembram de apreciar e depois as coisas ms acontecem, ora nessas coisas ms acontecem coisas como esta Aefw - Acro Eating Flat Worms=Vermes...coisas que o Heitor Simes est a tentar evitar, e assim lanou um tpico Quarentena - Vou mesmo avanar 			 			( 1 2) onde procura o esclarecimento e desperta a ateno para esta situao. Relativamente ao Heitor, s peo para que ele continue o bom trabalho que est a fazer e que se sente a apreciar os corais a crescer ( Heitor tu senta-te a apreciar o teu sistema...se for preciso bebes a cerveja  :SbBiere5: por uma palhinha directamente do Barril para no teres de te levantar :SbSourire: ), ests a ir muito bem, no coloques mais corais e os peixes sempre muito bem planeados :SbOk2:  :SbOk3:  e no podia deixar de colocar tambm este tpico Aqurio de Quarentena - Um capricho ou Necessidade  (Multi-pagina thread 1 2 3) do Paulo J. Oliveira que exprime a mesma preocupao o mesmo cuidado.




> *5 - Que regras a cumprir aplicam/consideram imperativas?*
> 
> As regras bsicas a cumprir so as mesmas que se aplicam a qualquer um que queira ter um aqurio de recife em casa.  medida que o sistema de propagao vai aumentando, na minha opinio, h uma das regras que ganha cada vez mais importncia: quarentena. Quanto maior for o nmero e mais valiosos forem os seres albergados nos nossos sistemas de propagao mais graves podero ser as consequncias de uma infestao. Refiro-me a infestaes no s de algas como de predadores dos corais. Todos ns sabemos que as coisas ms se desenvolvem com muita facilidade e depressa nos nossos aqurios. As boas j nem tanto…quando no regridem. H alguns anos a esta parte, as pragas chegavam aos nossos aqurios apenas atravs da importao de corais selvagens e as maleitas ficavam confinadas aos aqurios dos compradores. Fazia-se bicha (era o termo em portugus de Portugal na altura) e os corais eram adquiridos ainda nas caixas e por ordem de chegado. Os que tinham mais sorte levavam para casa corais livres de ameaas e assim viam aumentadas as probabilidades de sucesso. A alguns desgraados, com mais azar, calhava-lhes a fava do bolo e era meio caminho andado para o insucesso. Depois de as comunidades aquarifilas terem sido varridas pela febre dos frags, e com as vendas particulares de RV, areia viva, etc. em fruns, se por um lado contribuiu grandemente para o abrandamento da presso nas colectas nos recifes de coral, o que foi muito bom em termos ambientais e de preservao da natureza, por outro lado toda a sorte de problemas se foi disseminando nos nossos aqurios e cada tanque passou a funcionar tambm como um incubador de pragas. Mas isto no se passa apenas no nosso pas. H exemplos disto em todo o lado.
> Quanto s regras a cumprir e que eu considero imperativas, apenas me referirei a uma para quem tem sistemas de propagao j com alguma dimenso: ter muito cuidado com tudo o que entra no sistema e ter sempre em mente que nunca as pragas estiveram to disseminadas pelo mundo da aquariofilia como agora. Isto para se evitar deitar tudo a perder.


Justamente, 



Machado de Sousa, como recomendarias que se efectue a quarentena a corais e at aos peixes, como fazes :SbQuestion2: 




> * 3 - Que filtragem/depurao usam, sugerem?*
> Rocha viva, areia viva, escumador, sumps separadas para evitar a alelopatia (guerra qumica entre corais).


Ricardo Rodrigues, volto a insistir nesta pergunta porque a alelopatia  responsvel por um numero elevado de baixas e a maior parte das vezes isso no  percebido.




> Gostaria que aprofundasses esta explicao porque a alelopatia, uma arma silenciosa, camuflada e insuspeita da maioria, tem  sua conta um numero de baixas muito mais elevado do que se possa supor e  importante que se perceba bem o quanto...


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Colocada por Pedro Nuno Ferreira
> Machado de Sousa, como recomendarias que se efectue a quarentena a corais e at aos peixes, como fazes


Costumo recomendar o que fao:
Peixes em hiposalinidade 1.010 durante ms e meio.
Rocha  viva no escuro durante 4 semanas no mnimo (com boa circulao de gua, aquecimento e escumador) como medida preventiva contra  algas. 
Corais: 3 tratamentos semanais  com Interceptor (medida preventiva contra Red Bugs) e outros trs tratamentos semanais com tropical Marine Pro Coral Cure, ou Betadine ou  Levamisole, ou Fluke Tabs, qualquer um deles serve, com gua do aqurio em aqurio de quarentena, (como medida preventiva contra AEFW).

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Machado de Sousa

Que concentraes utilizas de Betadine e o banho tem que durao?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Ricardo Rodrigues, volto a insistir nesta pergunta porque a alelopatia  responsvel por um numero elevado de baixas e a maior parte das vezes isso no  percebido.


Boas Pedro,

Sabe-se pouco sobre este fenmeno natural imperceptvel nos nossos aqurios, julgo que nas Plantas e aqurios plantados est mais bem estudado. No sei se ser assim to responsvel por um nmero elevado de baixas, antes deste existem muitas outras causas. Diria mesmo que talvez seja mais patente em aqurios bem estabelecidos e com corais grandes, estes pelo seu porte podem assim exercer maior capacidade (excretar uma quantidade mais substancial de substncias alelopticas para a gua) perante os corais adversrios impedindo-os de crescer. Por exemplo no caso do meu aq. de propagao de corais duros desconfio que as Fungias (mais de 60) inibem o crescimento dos SPS, nomeadamente Acroporas e Montiporas. Em 2006 quando o Anthony Calfo esteve c para o aniversrio do frum falei uns minutos com ele sobre este assunto, o seu conselho em relao a sistemas de propagao de duros e moles foi que estes devem estar completamente separados (aqurios e sumps nicas). Conheo tambm um caso de um aqurio que mesmo no estado de equilbrio biolgico era imune a Xenias, nunca consegui perceber o porqu?! Os aqurios de recife a meu ver so o laboratrio por excelncia para exercer qualquer estudo cientfico sobre a alelopatia entre corais. Apesar deste ser um assunto que me desperta muita curiosidade ainda no fiz nenhuma pesquisa sria sobre o mesmo. Todas as contribuies so bem-vindas  :Smile:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Boas Machado de Sousa
> 
> Que concentraes utilizas de Betadine e o banho tem que durao?


3ml de betadine/litro de gua. Mximo 25 minutos.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Costumo recomendar o que fao:
> 
> Corais: 3 tratamentos semanais  com Interceptor (medida preventiva contra Red Bugs)


Viva,

Curioso algum em Portugal preocupar-se com Red Bugs, uma praga em SPS com uma incidncia j consideravel nos EUA.
 um assunto pouco falado, at digo documentado, na Europa.
Tens conhecimento de algum caso em Portugal de Red Bugs?
Na minha opinio j deve existir em alguns corais na Europa e em Portugal, se calhar so erroneamente interpretados como RTN.

Abrao,

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Conheo apenas um caso na zona de Lisboa.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva
No tenho podido participar muito porque tenho estado muito ocupado profissionalmente e tambm ando algo cansado, mas venho c todos os dias para ir acompanhado, nem que se seja s como visitante. No estranhem mas por vezes temos de nos afastar ou participar um pouco menos, a vida tem outros aspectos. 
Seja como for aproveito este bocadinho para colocar mais uma pergunta...

....veementemente defendidos por uns...veementemente banidos ou abolidos por outros... (no estou a falar do sistema Zeovit, nada disso)

Aditivos - sim ou no? 			 			( 1 2 3 4 5)

mas curiosamente funciona em ambos os casos...., vejam os excelentes resultados do Machado de Sousa, do Ricardo Rodrigues, do Gil Miguel, s para citar alguns exemplos.... :yb665: 




> *4 - Que aditivos usam/consideram imperativos?*
> 
> Uso Trace elements com regularidade. Dada a quantidade de gua no sistema fao TPA de 15 em 15 dias (quando fao) para poupar no sa.
> Considero imperativo a adio de trace elements com vista a repor os elementos vestigirios consumidos pelo sistema se no fizermos TPAs semanais.


 :Ol: Viva Machado de Sousa 
o que te leva a considerar imperativo a reposio (e no adio porque a o sistema acabaria com excedente dos mesmos.... :EEK!: )...dos oligoelementos ou elementos vestigiais, fizeste avaliaes, medies, que dados recolheste da tua experincia, o que te impele :SbQuestion2: 

Que elementos vestigiais repes no teu sistema e com que frequncia :SbQuestion2: 

Efectuas monitorizao do teor dos mesmos para saberes quando os deves repor :SbQuestion2:  Se sim quais e com que testes :SbQuestion2: 




> *4 - Que aditivos usam/consideram imperativos?*
> Nenhuns. Mudanas de gua.


 :Ol: 
Viva Ricardo Rodrigues o que te leva a proceder deste modo, que analises, testes, estudos fizeste que te levam a proceder assim :SbQuestion2: 




> Nunca usei qualquer tipo de aditivo nos meus aquarios (o de propagao inclusiv). Adicionava marine snow de vez em quando, cyclopeez e bosmiden.


 :Ol: Viva Gil
Pela tua parte o que te leva a preceder deste modo, que experincia colheste para te levar a agir assim :SbQuestion2: 

No que me diz respeito, uso de longe a longe oligoelementos da tropic marin e iodo em soluo de lugol, mas s de longe a longe. Procuro usar gua natural e tambm uso mistura sinttica de vrias marcas porque me parece ser a melhor forma de dosear determinados elementos que so gastos e de equilibrar as trocas parciais de gua que fao.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno
Post Scriptum: Diogo Lopes no me esqueci de ti... :yb665: , tenho  de preparar algumas perguntas... :yb665:  :SbSourire:  :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Ol Pedro,

Queria, em primeiro lugar, dar-te os parabns por este excelente tpico, que  para mim, um dos mais interessantes que j vi aqui no RF.

Agora uma questo tendo por base o que o nosso amigo Machado de Sousa, escreveu:




> (...)
> Quem faz mergulho j reparou que os SPS se encontram a muito baixa profundidade se no mesmo junto  superfcie. A temperatura de cr  superfcie das guas dos recifes  da ordem dos 5.000K e nos primeiros 10 metros pouco variar a iluminao em termos de temperatura de cr. Temperaturas de cr superiores a 10.000K devem verificar-se a partir de algumas dezenas de metros de profundidade, pois alguma radiao do lado direito do espectro ter ficado pelo caminho.
> 
> (...)
> 
> As temperatruras de cr que uso so as seguintes: Uso iluminao t5, sendo 60 % de 12.000K como iluminao principal e fao a correco do espectro atravs de 40% de 18.000K. Esta parece-me ser uma boa combinao para fazer crescer os corais embora sacrifique um pouco as suas cores. Se usasse 50/50 penso que aconteceria o contrrio.


Machado de Sousa:

Tendo em considerao o que disseste sobre as temperaturas que usas e as que se verificam nos recifes,  superfcie da gua, onde esto os SPS, usas uma mdia de 14.400 K fundamentalmente para evitar o crescimento de algas?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Oi,




> Post Scriptum: Diogo Lopes não me esqueci de ti..., tenho é de preparar algumas perguntas...


Faz as perguntas que quiseres - sinceramente a minha propagação sempre foi muito grosseira quando comparada com os casos do Gil, e ainda mais do Machado de Sousa ou do Ricardo Rodrigues. Eu simplesmente cortava os corais (ou partia). Nunca tive cuidados e sempre me dei bem! 

O unica caso onde a coisa foi feita com um pouco mais de cuidado, foi com a eflorecens ja mencionada.

Aproveito para Vos deixar umas fotos que encontrei... o meu primeiro frag, feito salvo erro em 2001.







Depois deste episodio, eu o Perpectua e o Alexandre Rodrigues, partimos uma grande acropora a qual chamamos a "nossa acropora"...









Como podem ver a tecnica era grosseira!

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Diogo e bem-vindo a bordo!

Se dizes que a tua técnica é grosseira havias de ver o tamanho do martelo e escopro que uso para partir os corais... digamos que o teu escoprozinho parece uma agulha de cozer!!! O teu tópico da Acropora efflorescens para mim foi aquele que até hoje despertou mais a atenção para a propagação dos corais SPS, um exemplo a seguir.

Respondendo à questão do *Pedro Nuno Ferrerira* sobre o meu não uso de aditivos a razão é muito simples, é um processo não natural. Uma vez que utilizo água natural e que faço mudanças de água regulares não sinto nenhuma necessidade de repor nutrientes de forma artificial. No entanto admito que os métodos artificiais de fertilização têm resultados ao nível da coloração dos corais. Outra das razões porque não recorro a este método é o facto dos meus corais viajarem para outros aquários e dessa forma poderem adaptar-se melhor às novas condições e não sentirem a ausência desses químicos na água. Talvez no futuro apareçam aparelhos acessíveis ao hobby que nos permitam medir valores dos elementos vestigiários (ou oligoelementos) para poder quantificar a presença destes na água e dosear com segurança.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Respondendo à questão do *Pedro Nuno Ferreira* sobre o meu não uso de aditivos a razão é muito simples, é um processo não natural. Uma vez que utilizo água natural e que faço mudanças de água regulares não sinto nenhuma necessidade de repor nutrientes de forma artificial. No entanto admito que os métodos artificiais de fertilização têm resultados ao nível da coloração dos corais. Outra das razões porque não recorro a este método é o facto dos meus corais viajarem para outros aquários e dessa forma poderem adaptar-se melhor às novas condições e não sentirem a ausência desses químicos na água. Talvez no futuro apareçam aparelhos acessíveis ao hobby que nos permitam medir valores dos elementos vestigiais (ou oligoelementos) para poder quantificar a presença destes na água e dosear com segurança.


 :Olá: Viva Ricardo
Em boa medida partilho das tuas razões porque de facto ao efectuarmos as trocas parciais de água estamos a repor elementos vestigiais consumidos e pelo menos enquanto não tivermos ao alcance meios para efectuar medições do teor de tais elementos vestigiais, prefiro correr o risco de não estar a repor os mesmos no teor necessário do que em lugar de repor, adicionar ou seja, repor em excesso. Além disso já me ocorreram problemas por adicionar ou repor elementos vestigiais, situação que pude relacionar com o facto de repor ou adicionar os mesmos, já o contrário nunca consegui correlacionar. 
É interessante também constatar que quando os meios técnicos e financeiros o permitem, podem ser efectuadas reposições de determinados elementos como é o caso deste aquário que nos deste a conhecer recentemente Aq. Reef com 620 000l (Atlanta, Georgia, US) onde o Iodo e o Estrôncio são repostos em base semanal




> Weekly additions of iodine and 10% strontium chloride are added to system, and daily dive maintenance is scheduled in the morning before the aquarium opens to do the following:
> Wipe down the viewing windowCheck on all fish and invertebrates in the systemStir the gravelDust corals as neededTarget feed corals (“Phyto feast™” from Reef       Nutrition, frozen adult brine shrimp, frozen Cyclop-Eeze®*,* live _Artemia_)Feed four stations of greens for the fish (romaine,  bokchoy and broccoli)Water quality is assessed by  various means, including:
> Daily testing of temperature, salinity, ORP, dissolved       oxygen, pH, alkalinity, phosphates and calciumWeekly testing for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, turbidity,       iodide, and strontiumWe use an ion chromatograph (reagent free) to test       for nitrates, calcium and strontiumThe Hach 2100P is used to test for ammonia, nitrites,       turbidity and phosphatesA “Seven Easy” Mettler Toledo is used to test pH  and salinity


repare-se no programa de trabalho de que saliento uma das regras que nos indicaste como importante para os bons resultados, organização...




> *5 - Que regras a cumprir aplicam/consideram imperativas?*
> Ser organizado nas tarefas a efectuar.


e repare-se também que além do Iodo e do Estrôncio, nada mais repõem ou acrescentam que não sejam as trocas parciais de água. Monitorizam essencialmente os mesmos parâmetros que monitorizamos.

Questiono-me porque nos disponibilizam no mercado soluções de elementos vestigiais que não conseguimos monitorizar/avaliar, sobretudo por esse facto, ou seja, se não sei o que está em falta ou se está em falta como vou decidir se devo ou não repor/adicionar....enfim há evidências factuais de evolução/desenvolvimento/crescimento dos corais por acção de adição/reposição de elementos vestigiais na forma das tais soluções, e por exemplo o Diogo Lopes apresentou um tal caso por meio de fotografias e penso que fica clara a relação causal entre o crescimento registado e o uso de uma tal solução, mas...e para usar um chavão da gestão pela qualidade..."se não posso medir, não posso controlar"...ao que eu acrescento que pode correr bem mas também pode não correr. 
Posto isto não ficarei surpreendido e até espero que aconteça, se nos próximos anos e ao ritmo a que se processa a evolução dos conhecimentos, novas realidades, factos acerta dos elementos vestigiais venham a ser claramente identificados e comprovados e meios acessíveis e fiáveis para os monitorizar, disponibilizados.

Outro aspecto muito interessante e relevante que salientas, é o facto de teres corais que poderão ir para outros aquários que não sabes como são geridos e assim melhor é preparar os corais para estarem habituados a viver com o mais simples possível que assim terão melhores probabilidades de se adaptarem e evoluirem nos novos sistemas, pessoalmente e não excluido a outra possibilidade, prefiro comprar/receber frags provenientes de tais sistemas como o teu ou o do Gil por exemplo 




> 4 - Que aditivos usam/consideram imperativos?
> 
> Nunca usei qualquer tipo de aditivo nos meus aquários (o de propagação inclusive). Adicionava marine snow de vez em quando, cyclopeez e bosmiden.


porque sei que no meu sistema irão encontrar algo semelhante.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva


Deixo aqui minha alegria de poder ver um importante tópico.

Parabéns

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

*Viva Gil
Pela tua parte o que te leva a preceder deste modo, que experiência colheste para te levar a agir assim*

Na minha curta experiência, sempre consegui têr a intensidade de cor pretendida sem a adição seja do que fôr, dai para quê usar aditivos?

Por outro lado e numa perspectiva de cedência de frags para outros aquarios (quer pela troca, quer pela venda de frags resultantes de propagação), tenho a mesma opinião do Ricardo: a utilização de aditivos podem "adulterar" a coloração de alguns corais, que nos aquarios para onde estes transitam, essa mesma cor perde intensidade de forma muito notória.

Existe tambem a já muita discutida questão da impossibilidade de medição minimamente rigorosa do que existe no aquario e do que é adicionado.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
O tempo não tem sido muito para navegar aqui no fórum, mas reservei algum para ir lendo o tópico que o Machado de Sousa abriu na Reefcentral sobre a sua maternidade de corais=coral maternity
e voltado à questão da iluminação está lá uma resposta que é importante ter aqui não só pela explicação relativa à razão da temperatura de cor empregue, como por outro aspecto que considero importante salientar, os crescimentos e a alelopatia. Como é sabido, pelo menos já o tenho mencionado, no verão passado perdi grande parte dos corais que tinha devido à canícula que assolou o nosso País particularmente durante uma altura em que tinha a casa em obras, a segunda fase de obras a que se seguiu uma terceira seis meses depois e ainda faltam mais uma coisitas, mas já está e agora vou ter ar condicionado que é outra coisa em que nem sempre pensamos e devemos. Mas mesmo assim e justamente se não tivesse tido o problema que tive, agora estaria a ter seguramente, porque mesmo sem reactor de cálcio e só adicionando kalkwasser, os crescimentos estavam a começar a fazer-se sentir e mais tarde ou mais cedo iriam acabar em guerra química ou alelopatia generalizada com as consequências nefastas que daí advêm. Estamos sempre a aprender e temos de aproveitar todas as oportunidades para o fazer e devemos transformar os momentos menos bons em oportunidades de fazer melhor e isso é o que tenho andado fazer, talvez mais lentamente do que esperava/tencionava, mas talvez tenha sido melhor assim porque fui aprendendo mais, gerindo melhor, tudo tranquilo, nada de pressas.
Um dos cuidados que quero desenvolver é justamente a quantidade de corais e o espaço para os mesmos dedicado já a pensar que um dia crescem e se o espaço não for previsto, pode ser um problema grave. Curiosamente ontem ao fim da tarde visitei um lojista conceituado da nossa praça e lá estava para venda uma Seriatopora caliendrum muito aberta e enorme que um cliente que não é membro do nosso fórum ou qualquer outro que eu saiba porque simplesmente não aprecia navegar em fóruns, deixou à venda, por uma quantia bem interessante e acessível, esse magnifico coral pela razão de que o mesmo lhe tinha crescido tanto que já estava a sofrer com isso. Terá tirado um frag que irá crescer e transformar-se em nova colónia e colocou a colónia dadora à venda e fará assim sucessivamente como se sabe já ter feito. É uma abordagem possível mas que me deixa a pensar porque se investe tanto tempo e meios para depois retirar e vender...enfim será uma abordagem interessante para uns e não para outros, mas seja o que for e cada um segue a orientação que melhor se lhe ajusta, eu já recusei a compra de alguns corais recentemente por justamente não ter o lugar adequado para os mesmos e fico contente por o ter feito porque iria ter problemas e além disso ainda ando a recuperar o meu sistema.
Ora lendo a resposta que o Machado de Sousa deu a Reefcentral sobre a razão de usar as temperaturas de cor que usa, temos um aspecto muito interessante que pode ser usado em favor da gestão do espaço e que o Machado de Sousa nos transmite da sua experiência, as temperaturas de cor mais elevadas promovem menor crescimento e mais cor.  




> Yes. I made some tests. I always used for years, before mounting this prop, Metal Halide lamps in my home aquariums. I used 2/3 of l10.000ºK HQI lamps as main light and a correction of the spectrum with 1/3 fluos with color temperature superior to 20.000ºK (Watts). Here, in my prop tanks, I cannot use this type of illumination, to prevent on heating and to reduce costs with the refrigeration in the summer.
> Using now only fluos I opted to 12.000ºK as main lamps and a correction of the spectrum with 18.000ºK. I concluded that using 60% of 12.000ºK lamps and 40% of 18.000ºK the corals grow more and their color is sacrificed. If I use 50/50 I obtain less growing and more color.





> Sim. Fiz alguns testes. Sempre usei durante anos, antes de montar este adereço (NT: prop=Adereço que neste caso se interpreta por sistema de propagação), lâmpadas de iodetos metálicos nos meus aquários de casa. Usava 2/3 de lâmpadas HQI 10.000ºK como luz principal e uma correcção do espectro com 1/3 de fluorescentes com temperaturas de cor superiores a 20000ºK (Watts). Aqui nos meus aquários de propagação não posso usar este tipo de iluminação de modo a prevenir o aquecimento e reduzir os custos com a refrigeração no verão.
> Usando agora apenas fluorescentes eu optei por 12.000ºK como lâmpadas principais e uma correcção do espectro com 18.000ºK. Conclui que usando 60% de lâmpadas de 12000ºK e 40% de 18.000ºK, os corais crescem mais e a sua cor é sacrificada. Se usar 50/50 eu obtenho menos crescimento e mais cor


Ora está aqui uma constatação que será uma mais valia para ajudar na gestão do espaço, dos crescimentos, dos sistemas, evitar a alelopatia ou reduzir a sua probabilidade. Eu pela minha parte opto por temperaturas de cor mais elevadas que sempre gostei mais e presentemente tenho menos temperatura de cor do que o que tinha porque substitui duas actínicas T5 de 54w por duas T5 de 15000K, mas mantenho duas actínicas e as HQI 14000ºK da Blau que se puder aumento para 20000ºK e pretendo experimentar as ATI de 25000ºK assim como as ATI Blue plus de 18000ºK, mas isto sou eu...e o Vitor Pestana, como será... :yb665: 




> Hello!
> 
> Two twins babies brothers, born and grown in my prop system, are gone for an interesting experience that consists of verifying how corals accustomed to the artificial light (T5) develop themselves when they are moved to live under sunlight. The famous and fantastic aquarium where they moved to http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/s...hreadid=1095596 belongs to my friend Vitor Pestana 
> 
> The twin babies brothers before move (first row on the right side)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim sob a luz do sol natural, será sem dúvida diferente e o Vitor Pestana poderá melhor dizer como é, mas seja como for e penso que concordará/concordarão todos que é importante salientar que o espaço tem de ser gerido, tem de ser pensado previamente, as peças têm de ser escolhidas criteriosamente ou podem sofrer com isso.

Há mais informações/experiências importantes no tópico do Machado de Sousa, que procurarei dentro dos meus limites de tempo actuais, ir trazendo/traduzindo para cá para melhor divulgar o seu trabalho e proporcionar mais informação que ajudará todos.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Luis Delgado,
Desculpa só agora responder à tua pergunta mas pensei que o tópico não tivesse tido  qualquer evolução. Vou tentar vir cá mais vezes.
Uso esta temp de cor por achar que é uma boa opção com vista a balancear o crescimento e a coloração dos corais para além de evitar a aparição de algas.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Viva, Pedro,
Só agora, depois de rever este tópico com mais atenção, verifiquei que antes do José Delgado,a quem acabei de responder,  já tu tinhas posto uma mancheia de questões. Peço-te imensa desculpa pela minha desatenção e pelo atraso na resposta.




> o que te leva a considerar imperativo a reposição (e não adição porque aí o sistema acabaria com excedente dos mesmos....)...dos oligoelementos ou elementos vestigiais, fizeste avaliações, medições, que dados recolheste da tua experiência, o que te impele


Quando falo em repôr os elemntos consumidos não quero com  isso dizer que vou adicionar apenas esses mesmos elementos consumidos no metabolismo de plantas, animais e microorganismos. Do mesmo modo fazemos com as TPA's, tentando repôr os elementos vestigiiais consumidos no sistema, substituindo água velha do aquário por uma água nova, porque é mais rica em elementos vestigiiais em geral.
Penso ser impraticável a avaliação de quais os elementos vestigiais efectivamente consumidos num sistema para os poder repôr com alguma precisão. Como o próprio nome indica, dos elemerntos vestigiais só há vestigios, e medir vestígios não é tarefa fácil para qualquer um de nós. Parece-me, contudo, uma bom tema para qualquer biólogo que pretenda fazer um trabalho de doutoramento em biologia marinha. No meu sistema nem sequer uma sonda de pH tenho a funcionar há mais de 6 meses, quer nos aquários ou em reactores de cálcio.  Avariou-se, por falta de calibração, a que comprei ao Ricardo Lacerda e nunca mais comprei outra para a substituir.
Da minha experiência verifico que é efectivamente um paradoxo como tão baixas concentrações dos elementos vestigiários são tão importantes para a vida.





> Que elementos vestigiais repões no teu sistema e com que frequência


A avaliar pelo rótulo dos produtos, adiciono estroncio, potássio, barium, lítio, iodo, fluor, boro, molibdénio, bromo, ferro, crómio, manganês, níkel, zinco, cobalto, e os rótulos não dizem mais. Ah! e muita H2O destilada porque estes protutos ABC da GroTech vêm em depósitos de 5 litros!
Costumava adicionar estes elementos diáriamente, mas como tenho a respectiva bomba de 3 vias a ser precisa para afinar o Ca, kH e Mg no sistema, vou adicionando o ABC quando me lembro.





> Efectuas monitorização do teor dos mesmos para saberes quando os deves repor Se sim quais e com que testes


Só faço testes de Ca, kH e Mg de tempos a tempos, para ver se os parâmetros estão em ordem.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Quando falo em repôr os elemntos consumidos não quero com  isso dizer que vou adicionar apenas esses mesmos elementos consumidos no metabolismo de plantas, animais e microorganismos. Do mesmo modo fazemos com as TPA's, tentando repôr os elementos vestigiiais consumidos no sistema, substituindo água velha do aquário por uma água nova, porque é mais rica em elementos vestigiiais em geral.
> Penso ser impraticável a avaliação de quais os elementos vestigiais efectivamente consumidos num sistema para os poder repôr com alguma precisão. Como o próprio nome indica, dos elemerntos vestigiais só há vestigios, e medir vestígios não é tarefa fácil para qualquer um de nós. Parece-me, contudo, uma bom tema para qualquer biólogo que pretenda fazer um trabalho de doutoramento em biologia marinha. No meu sistema nem sequer uma sonda de pH tenho a funcionar há mais de 6 meses, quer nos aquários ou em reactores de cálcio.  Avariou-se, por falta de calibração, a que comprei ao Ricardo Lacerda e nunca mais comprei outra para a substituir.
> Da minha experiência verifico que é efectivamente um paradoxo como tão baixas concentrações dos elementos vestigiários são tão importantes para a vida.






> A avaliar pelo rótulo dos produtos, adiciono estrôncio, potássio, barium, lítio, iodo, flúor, boro, molibdénio, bromo, ferro, crómio, manganês, nikel, zinco, cobalto, e os rótulos não dizem mais. Ah! e muita H2O destilada porque estes produtos ABC da GroTech vêm em depósitos de 5 litros!
> Costumava adicionar estes elementos diariamente, mas como tenho a respectiva bomba de 3 vias a ser precisa para afinar o Ca, kH e Mg no sistema, vou adicionando o ABC quando me lembro.






> Só faço testes de Ca, kH e Mg de tempos a tempos, para ver se os parâmetros estão em ordem.


 :Olá: Viva Machado de Sousa e obrigado por te teres lembrado do tópico assim como pelas respostas :yb677:  :SbBienvenu1: 
Justamente analisando as tuas respostas fico com a ideia do seguinte:

1 - que mesmo podendo medir pelo menos o Estrôncio, o Iodo e o Boro porque a Salifert oferece-te essa possibilidade, simplesmente não o fazes...e olha não digas a ninguém, fica entre nós...eu também não e os testes vão passar de prazo :EEK!: ... :yb665: ...e não os meço porque simplesmente não adiciono esses elementos vestigiais ou oligoelementos _{do Grego olígos_ _= pouco; pequeno; breve}_ individualmente, além disso o teste do Estrôncio é fastidioso e se te enganas na contagem dos tempos intermédios...é mais meia hora ou 40 minutos de teste :EEK!: ....
Quanto aos outros elementos vestigiais são necessários meios que estão fora do alcance da maioria de nós e até de muitos laboratórios que recorrem a outros com mais equipamento a quem solicitam que lhes façam os testes.

2 - Eu também só meço os teores de Ca, KH e Mg...e o pH...ok por vezes também meço NO3 e PO4. Agora como nos dizes que 


> vou adicionando o ABC quando me lembro.


...não tens a sensação/ideia que eu tenho de que se não colocasses rigorosamente nada ia dar ao mesmo...ou seja o que já fazes com a trocas parciais de água (=TPA), os reactores de cálcio com substrato que eventualmente já liberta vários dos elementos vestigiais ou oligoelementos...é quanto basta obviamente bem sustentado por refúgios com leitos de areia profundos, macro algas e um mangue já a caminho de dezena e meia de anos...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> .
> ..Agora como nos dizes que ...não tens a sensação/ideia que eu tenho de que se não colocasses rigorosamente nada ia dar ao mesmo...ou seja o que já fazes com a trocas parciais de água (=TPA), os reactores de cálcio com substrato que eventualmente já liberta vários dos elementos vestigiais ou oligoelementos...é quanto basta obviamente bem sustentado por refúgios com leitos de areia profundos, macro algas e um mangue já a caminho de dezena e meia de anos...


Para um aquário doméstico, mesmo com alguns corais e peixes, a necessidade de utilizar produtos como o ABC e afins poderá ser discutível (quando eu tinha os meus áquas em casa nunca usei) e as  TPA's de 10% semanais poderão dar uma ajuda e algum conforto espiritual ao dono do aquário. Mas quando o sistema começa a ter alguma dimensão e a bicheza começa a ser em quantidade razoável, as coisas começam a não ser tão lineares assim. 
Na minha opinião, com as TPA's, ainda que semanais, poucos (ou quase nenhuns) elementos consumidos são retituídos a um aquário. E acredito ainda menos nas TPA’s em grandes sistemas. E justifico porquê:
Se fizermos uma TPA de 10% em qualquer aquário, ainda que utilizando um sal com concentrações de Cálcio=450, kH=10 e Mg=1350 (valores que não se vê nem no melhor sal à venda no mercado!), e se medirmos os  valores de Ca, kH e Mg no aquário, antes e depois da TPA, verificamos que as concentrações destes elementos no aquário permanecem inalteradas. Já alguém fez esta experiência? Nem é preciso fazer. É claro que que fica tudo na mesma. Ninguém duvida de que só com TPA’s não conseguimos manter estes elementos em concentrações aceitáveis num aquário e por alguma razão adicionamos diariamente cálcio, buffers e magnésio. Mas acontece que num aquário não se consome só Ca, kH e Mg. Consomem-se uma infinidade de outros elementos essenciais à vida, vestigiais ou não, e quanto maior a concentração de consumidores no sistema maiores serão os consumos. As TPA's de 10% semanais servem para retirar 10% dos poluentes existentes no sistema, e pouco mais,  mas para adicionar o quer que seja ao sistema de pouco serve.
Nos recifes, as TPA's não são de 10% por semana. São de 100%  a cada instante, continuamente.  Penso que uma TPA de 10% por semana apenas é melhor do que nada! Esta é mais uma opinião como as outras. Polémica talvez.

Quanto aos elementos libertados pelos substratos, reactores de cálcio, etc., em sistemas como o meu, são insignificantes.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Costumava adicionar estes elementos diáriamente, mas como tenho a respectiva bomba de 3 vias a ser precisa para afinar o Ca, kH e Mg no sistema, vou adicionando o ABC quando me lembro


Viva,

Estás a utilizar o Balling method?

Lembro-me do aquário do mês de Julho na Reefcentral que não usava sequer reactor de cálcio, pelo menos desde há uns meses.

Que tal os resultados?

Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Machado de Sousa




> As TPA's de 10% semanais servem para retirar 10% dos poluentes existentes no sistema, e pouco mais, mas para adicionar o quer que seja ao sistema de pouco serve.
> Nos recifes, as TPA's não são de 10% por semana. São de 100%  a cada instante, continuamente.  Penso que uma *TPA* de 10% por semana apenas é melhor do que nada!


Efectivamente 10% é um mínimo que ajuda a remover 10% dos poluentes e no recife as trocas serão 100% pelo menos duas vezes em cada 24 horas ou mesmo muito mais do que isso e até em continuo promovido pela acção das marés, das correntes marinhas. Mas no meu caso já vou nos 30% e estou a ver se consigo chegar aos 50% por semana. Por enquanto a logística não me permite fazer tudo com água natural e de qualquer modo não excluo as misturas sintéticas, até porque o mar nem sempre está de feição. O Carlos Mota é uma pessoa que neste momento já estará a fazer as trocas em continuo com o sistema de tanques ou reservatórios que organizou ou estava a organizar. Quando as trocas parciais de água são desta importância, no meu caso 30% e procuro alcançar os 50% e se puder ou quando puder chego aos 100%, e embora não seja diariamente e duas vezes ou mais por dia e/ou em continuo, a situação é bem diferente dos tais 10%, pelo que no resultado também o será e esse resultado também será influenciado pelo numero de animais existentes no sistema que quantos mais tiver mais exige, mas mesmo assim e tratando-se de elementos vestigiais continuará a ser necessário repor por adição, mesmo não se conseguindo medir se é ou não necessário, ou seja, registaste evidências no teu sistema ou noutro em que a não reposição por adição além das trocas parciais de água produz resultado negativo, tipo os corais começam a definhar, ou exibem sinais de estar menos bem :SbQuestion2: 




> Quanto aos elementos libertados pelos substratos, reactores de cálcio, etc., em sistemas como o meu, são insignificantes.


 :Olá: Viva
Não sei exactamente que substratos usas e o que diz literatura da sua composição que possa vir nos rótulos ou folhetos/manuais a acompanhar o produto, seja como for, poderias explicar como avaliaste esse teor insignificante que é libertado :SbQuestion2:  Será por e de acordo com indicações do produtor, um sistema com uma cubicagem como o teu necessitar de quantidades demasiado elevadas para poderem ser geridas com viabilidade :SbQuestion2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> aqui vai mais umas novidades do meu sistema
> montei mais um aquário para receber os futuros frags pois o que tinha já tá muito cheio e meti um bidão de 800 litros para fazer TPAs continuas
> meti um sistema de soro sempre a mandar para a sump
> onde cai em cima da bomba de retorno que leva para o primeiro andar onde retorna a sump depois de passar por queda nos aquários todos
> onde tem um furo que leva a agua para o esgoto chegando a certo nível da sump,estou a tentar apontar isso para trocas de uns 30\50 litros diários
> 
> o certo é que nunca vi os meus corais com os pólipos tão distendidos e com tanta vida como agora
> umas fotos para tentarem entender o que quero dizer





> os paramentos da agua da nossa costa,embora não sejam o ideal de um aquário de recife se forem constante são muito equilibrados o que faz com que se produza crescimentos e cores pelo que me tem dito a experiencia de cada vez que se tenta mudar alguma coisa na quimica drasticamente só piora baseado nisso estou a fazer essa experiência
> embora esteja a pensar adicionar uns suplementos para subir algum parâmetro mas por agora vou ver o que isto dá e acredito que com tantas mudanças de agua neste momento o meu reactor está a trabalhar apenas a gastar media e *co2* mas como está lá não vou desligar 
> 
> basta dar uma olhado no aquário do mês da reefkeeping para veres que para ter grandes crescimentos e bonitas cores os valores do aquário não precisam de valores muito altos 
> http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2008-07/totm/index.php





> tenho um refugio sim 
> cheio de macro algas de todas as espécies que consegui arranjar
> agora se é bom ou não,ai é outra conversa... 
> mas acho que sim é um bom se não o melhor exportador de nutrientes,mas em minha casa a verdade é que morre quase tudo... agora o porquê não faço a mínima ideia..


 :Olá: Viva Carlos Mota
No meu ponto de vista estás a seguir a melhor abordagem de todas relativamente às trocas de água e não só, mas isto não é de agora e tu sabes disso. 
Como têm evoluido as coisas :SbQuestion2: 

Decorrido este tempo que alterações/ajustes/melhorias fizeste :SbQuestion2: 

Sei que estás a criar excelentes frags e também sei qual o destino de boa parte dos mesmos, pelo menos até recentemente, o que é também uma excelente iniciativa e abordagem que promove a sustentabilidade a muitos níveis :Palmas:  

Tens imagens actualizadas que possas colocar aqui :SbQuestion2: 

Relativamente ao refúgio remoto que tens/tinhas: 
Ainda continua sem leito de areia profundo (LAP=DSB)?

Há evoluções no mesmo que tenhas efectuado/registado?

As algas que lá tens são só Chaetomorpha?

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Pedro.

-Fazes uma TPA de 30% e queres no futuro fazer de 50% é isso que eu precebi. :yb665:  
-Então diz-me qual é o teu reactor de cálcio ,que consegue manter os niveis de cálcio com o consumo dos corais e com essas TPAs todas. :Admirado:  

Eu acredito plenamente que as TPAs regulares faz bem a qualquer sistema mas é praticamente impossivel manter os niveis de cálcio só com um reactor de cálcio é preciso a ajuda de outro metodo como o Balling ou outro parcido.

Concordo a 100% com o companheiro Machado de Sousa ,uma coisa é ter um sistema com meia duzia de corais duros e outra é ter um sistema grande cheio de duros.


Já agora um refugio nem sempre é positivo porque compete directamente com os corais em questão dos elementos vestigiais...



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Oi Pedro.
> 
> -Fazes uma TPA de 30% e queres no futuro fazer de 50% é isso que eu precebi. 
> -Então diz-me qual é o teu reactor de cálcio ,que consegue manter os níveis de cálcio com o consumo dos corais e com essas TPAs todas.


O reactor de cálcio que como sabes é um Deltec PF 601S está aqui desactivado e o sistema está em reconstrução, e quando estiver reconstruído, nesta casa ou na nova, terá poucos corais, possivelmente será dedicado a uma zona do planeta que estou a estudar neste momento, e nem todos os peixes que tenho lá ficarão, sendo passados para outro sistema.
A questão aqui não é como eu pessoalmente consigo ou deixo de conseguir, eu estou a Moderar um tópico onde procuro reunir o maior numero de experiências vividas e a questão é até que ponto é que não se medindo o que se coloca no sistema e não se medindo o que é consumido se nota ou se registam evidências claras de correlação entre o colocar ou não colocar e o prosperar ou não dos corais.




> Eu acredito plenamente que as TPAs regulares faz bem a qualquer sistema mas é praticamente impossível manter os níveis de cálcio só com um reactor de cálcio é preciso a ajuda de outro método como o Balling ou outro parecido.
> 
> Concordo a 100% com o companheiro Machado de Sousa ,uma coisa é ter um sistema com meia dúzia de corais duros e outra é ter um sistema grande cheio de duros.


E acreditas muito bem porque é tua opção, a tua vivência e estás no teu direito. A questão aqui no meu caso não é se se acredita nisto ou naquilo, se se defende A ou B, eu estou a exercer o meu papel imparcial de moderador procurando obter a maior quantidade de informação possível das vivências de valor reconhecido que aqui vou reunindo neste tópico. Tenho as minhas próprias considerações/preferências mas são minhas! que já exprimi e vou exprimindo ao longo dos vários tópicos mais como apontamentos meus para forma de preparar discurso e desenvolver texto/entrevista, tipo jornalista, mas como disse são minhas e valem para mim apenas e se notasse que influenciavam o discurso/as ideias, simplesmente retiro-as a qualquer momento e refaço os meus textos e se pretenderem que pare com o tópico porque não está a ajudar nada, digam que eu paro e retiro-o para não prejudicar.




> Já agora um refugio nem sempre é positivo porque compete directamente com os corais em questão dos elementos vestigiais...
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Pode de facto assim ser, além disso e na reconstrução eu tive de refazer o meu refugio porque simplesmente estava mal feito/estruturado, já lá vão quase três meses e está a evoluir bem. O Machado de Sousa e tu Rogério, ambos tendes refúgios com mangue e pelo que tenho lido do que ambos escrevem sobre os mesmos, estão satisfeitos e se de facto correlacionam a necessidade de adicionar elementos vestigiais para compensar a acção que os refúgios possam ter nos mesmos, não me lembro de ter lido isso e é também importante que cá seja colocado. Seja como for, são opções que tal como outras devemos procurar aprofundar o mais possível para melhor esclarecer, o que entre outros me levou a já traduzir e publicar três artigos bem extensos sobre o assunto e mais três outros relacionados, como possivelmente saberás/terás lido, e isto para me esclarecer a mim e a todos os que o pretenderem.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

tenho seguido atentamente este o todos os topicos que se passam por aqui no forum

se não falo mais ou debato este ou aquele assunto é porque não percebo muito disto dos salgados

mas se que tenho uma coisa boa, é o facto de experimentar as coisas das quais acho que é certo
o que faz com se se falo de alguma coisa é por experiência própria e não de ouvir alguém dizer, ou de ler em qualquer tópico que é bom e depois andar a pregar que isto ou aquilo é o melhor que se pode fazer sem experiência nenhuma

agora tentando responder há questão dentro da minha experiência

desde inicio das minhas lides de agua salgada há uns 3 anos atrás sempre usei agua natural
como na altura a minha experiencia era muito pouca e com medo de fazer alguma asneira trocava quantidades brutais de agua
que fez com que fosse possível ter um bom aquário de corais sem  adicionar nada, tudo o mais natural possível

como quando está tudo bem a gente quer ainda melhor resolvi  na altura usar o sistema completo da zeoovit
acreditem que o que aquilo resulta mesmo
o que os produtos tem ou deixam de ter, não faço a mínima ideia 
mas como depois da bonança bem a tempestade
ou por desleixo meu ou por viciar demais um sistema sei que depois de um tempo aquilo descambou
o porquê? não sei!

é dificel saber ,senão impossivel mesmo :Coradoeolhos:  

eu sei é que ainda hoje tenho corais desse tempo que nunca mais foram iguais,nem em cor nem em crescimentos 
sei e nisso tenho a certeza que depois de passar por uma fase stressante como a que o coral passa leva muito tempo o coral a recuperar de novo
isso tenho a certeza, assim como sei que um coral que se compre de uma importação de um sistema desses,as vezes passa por uma adaptação de mais de 6 messes para recuperar o crescimento e as cores lindas que vem 
a maior parte das vezes viram castanhos em poucas semanas  

na minha ultima montagem e como pensei que já sabia mais alguma coisa,tentei não fazer tantas trocas de agua porque por mais que se goste disto não é fácil buscar tanta agua
tentei manter um sistema com baixas trocas de agua e tentar manter os níveis de kh magnésio e cálcio baseado em químicos e reactores de cálcio
ou por ignorancia minha ou porque não é facil
o sistema esteve +/- 7\8 meses com alguns crescimentos mas nunca os que estava habituado a ter 

um dia na conversa com o Victor pestana e como não havia maneira de conseguir estabilizar os parâmetros do aquário
resolvi radicalizar a questão
mudei em três TPAs toda a agua do meu aquário
não preciso que ninguém me diga se fiz bem ou não

a fim de um tempo a gente e adquire uma sensibilidade que só no olhar para o aquário ele nos diz se as nossas acções resultaram ou não

então foi quando eu montei o novo sistema de agua continua 

neste momento estou a mudar uma media de 1200 litros em 2500 em 3\4 semanas


se faz bem os mal  :Whistle:  
as fotos abaixo que o Pedro Nuno Ferreira meteu falam por mim

na minha experiencia,melhor do que ter uns parametros muito bons algumas vezes 
é ter os paramentros razoaveis por mais tempo possivel e o mais estaveis possivel e isso é tão facil com tanta agua que temos disponível

o que não quer dizer que eu seja contra a agua salinada, longe disso

continuo a dizer que o aquário de recife mais bonito que vi até hoje em Portugal era de agua artificial
mas também sei que ele fazia trocas de agua brutais
aliadas a muitas outras coisas

apenas podemos ter o mesmo por caminhos diferentes




> No meu ponto de vista estás a seguir a melhor abordagem de todas relativamente às trocas de água e não só, mas isto não é de agora e tu sabes disso.
> Como têm evoluido as coisas


da melhor maneira possível
é para continuar e recomenda-se




> Decorrido este tempo que alterações/ajustes/melhorias fizeste


nada de muito importante,as vezes tento subir um pouco os niveis de kh e calcio porque os niveis da agua natural são um bocadinho baixos,o magnesio anda sempre nos 1200\1300 e prefiro não mexer




> Sei que estás a criar excelentes frags e também sei qual o destino de boa parte dos mesmos, pelo menos até recentemente, o que é também uma excelente iniciativa e abordagem que promove a sustentabilidade a muitos níveis


ai é pena que mais lojistas não incentivem essa pratica pois o mercado teria muito mais a ganhar




> Relativamente ao refúgio remoto que tens/tinhas:
> Ainda continua sem leito de areia profundo (LAP=DSB)?


continua exactamente igual e tenho as mais variadas espécies de algas que tento arranjar 
mas a verdade é que não consigo perceber o porquê de as algas não se reproduzirem
quase todas as algas definem e acabam por morrer





> Tens imagens actualizadas que possas colocar aqui


vou tentar tirar umas fotos para meter neste tópico
para se ver as evoluções

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Recordo que o uso de ABC da GroTech com recurso a bomba peristáltica programável de três vias, como eu uso, se destina a _tentar_ manter os oligoelementos sempre disponíveis no sistema, através da dosagens diárias, e é uma alternativa, se bem que grosseira, ao ideal que seriam TPA's contínuas como o Carlos Mota está a fazer, e não tem rigorosamente nada a ver com processos de coloração artificial de corais, como o método Zeovit que eu pessolmente desaconselho.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Boas Pedro Nuno,
Desculpa só agora responder mas o tempo disponível não tem ajudado muito.




> Viva Machado de Sousa
> ...Quando as trocas parciais de água são desta importância, no meu caso 30% e procuro alcançar os 50% e se puder ou quando puder chego aos 100%, e embora não seja diariamente e duas vezes ou mais por dia e/ou em continuo, a situação é bem diferente dos tais 10%, pelo que no resultado também o será e esse resultado também será influenciado pelo numero de animais existentes no sistema que quantos mais tiver mais exige, mas mesmo assim e tratando-se de elementos vestigiais continuará a ser necessário repor por adição, mesmo não se conseguindo medir se é ou não necessário, ou seja, registaste evidências no teu sistema ou noutro em que a não reposição por adição além das trocas parciais de água produz resultado negativo, tipo os corais começam a definhar, ou exibem sinais de estar menos bem


Como referi atrás, penso que não conseguimos adicionar os elementos vestigiais necessários que  vão “desaparecendo” dos nossos aquários com pequenas trocas de água quando temos uma quantidade de vida razoável. Em grandes sistemas  torna-se mais difícil fazer TPA’s aceitáveis e a adição de oligoelementos torna-se obrigatória (se Ronald Shimek lê isto, excomunga-me!).
Nos nossos aquários não são só as plantas, animais ou microorganismos que consomem os oligoelementos. Os próprios equipamentos e sistemas de filtragem que usamos também os vão retirando, cronicamente, no dia a dia. Os escumadores, por exemplo, não retiram apenas matéria orgânica, e alguns oligoelementos são arrastados com a lama orgânica. Quando adicionamos kalkwwasser não precipitamos o fosfato na forma de ião (PO4 3-) mas fosfato de cálcio, de magnésio, de ferro, de zinco, de cobre, etc.. Também o ozono, que por vezes usamos, acaba por oxidar alguns dos oligometais visto tratar-se de um oxidante poderoso. Verificou-se que alguns metais da lista dos elementos vestigiais têm tendência a fixarem-se às partículas finíssimas dos sedimentos (partículas coloidais) ficando indisponíveis para os seres vivos existentes nos nossos aquários. Estas são apenas algumas das razões conhecidas que levam à  “evaporação” dos oligoelementos dos nossos aquários e certamente haverá mais… 
Quando faço apenas pequenas TPA,s  e não adiciono oligoelementos por muito tempo, noto alterações no sistema em geral.  Os corais parecem-me viver em stresse, exibem menos as suas côres e não expandem tanto os pólipos, as macroalgas perdem vitalidade e a diversidade da microfauna tem tendência a desaparecer com o tempo, mesmo quando alimento os peixes e os corais. Quando algum elemento vestigiário fundamental à vida falta, não admira que isso se reflita nos seres que dele necessitam. Nos recifes, os oligoelementos encontram-se permanentemente disponíveis para a vida aí  existente. Se o nosso objectivo é reproduzir nos nossos aquários o máximo de parâmetros fisicos, químicos e biológicos que se verificam dos recifes, penso que também temos que manter disponíveis nos nossos aquários os oligoelementos necessários à vida, ainda que vestigiais. Se as TPA's não são suficientes, temos que os adicionar à pata (e mais uma vez...Ronald Shimek que me perdoe!).




> ...Não sei exactamente que substratos usas e o que diz literatura da sua composição que possa vir nos rótulos ou folhetos/manuais a acompanhar o produto, seja como for, poderias explicar como avaliaste esse teor insignificante que é libertado Será por e de acordo com indicações do produtor, um sistema com uma cubicagem como o teu necessitar de quantidades demasiado elevadas para poderem ser geridas com viabilidade
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Não uso DSB. Apenas RV e Macroalgas.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Na sequência de visita ao Carlos Mota para lhe entregar um peixinho, aproveitei para tirar umas fotografias e vídeos da unidade de propagação de corais que lá tem instalada. Como poderão ver pelas imagens as peças são de qualidade superlativa, um bom exemplo a seguir













*Carlos todos os frags que tens são muito bons e assim é difícil de escolher mas reservo esta Stylophora se estiver disponível para tal!*









Tudo isto com água do mar natural, trocas parciais de água grandes e um consumo de cálcio considerável....e há mais novidades que essas um dia conta o Carlos Mota. Excelente trabalho :Palmas: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

:yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  
Lindo Lindo Lindo
E eu fico com uma "poda" dessa montipora Roxa e uma poda de Caliendrum verde.

Muito "parabens" pelo o excelente exemplo de propagaçao Carlos  :tutasla:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Aqui vai um vídeo de qualidade modesta que mesmo assim permite ter uma ideia da unidade de propagação de corais por fragmentação que o Carlos Mota instalou.



e já agora vejam o que encontrei...que tal propagação ao som rap...


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Bom carlos isso ta mesmo lotado!!!
E vom ver isso.

Bem ja vale tudo para a propagaçao de corais, nao metem musica pas galinhas porem mais ovos? entao sera que nao funciona tambem com a propagaçao de corais?  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: 
Enfim tirando a musica parece estar bem equipado.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Dear Ron Shimeck,

It's an honor for us to have an eminent person as you participating in our forum. I am sure the Portuguese forum has very much to gain with your interventions. I’ve been reading your posts and I would like to confront your points of view with regard to the lack of trace elements in the reef aquariums, as you defend, with the current practice in Germany, where the Complete Balling Method is widespread.

Two years ago I’m trying to create a small coral farm close to Lisbon. As the system has been growing I experiment some difficulties to sustain the levels of Ca, Mg and kH in the system. After a short visit to Germany, 2 years ago, I had the opportunity to speak with Joakim (owner of an awesome farm: Korallen Farm) who suggested me the appliance of the Balling method to keep the water parameters in values as require. I began using the Light Balling Method in conjunction with the calcium reactors, because I didn’t rely on Balling method because arsenic (up to 2ppm) and other contaminants are present in Calcium Chloride, in Sodium Carbonate Hydrogen and in Magnesium Clhoride. Because of use of the Complete Balling Method seemed to me quite laborious, and complicated, for the sake of the quantity of chemicals to handle with, I decided to embark on Light Balling Method, adding heavy metal complex, iodine complex, etc., according with the methode instructions. Recently I decided to effect a new experience and I’m using the Complete Balling Method, in a rigorously way. After some searching in the Net I defined the products to use and respective doses. I ordered the compounds needed to implement it and I prepared the 3 containers with 30 liters of RO water each, to have autonomy for a month. To the first container I mixed 2150g of Calcium Chloride, to the second one I added 2500g of Sodium Hydrogen Carbonate and to the third one I mixed 750g of Sea Salt without Sodium Chloride. 


To the first container (Ca reservoir) I added: 15ml of a solution made with 730g of Strontium chloride (SrCl2 × 6 H2O) in 3 liters of RO water; plus 30 ml of other solution constituted by 100gr of Barium chloride (BaCl2 × 2 H2O) diluted in 3 liters of RO water; plus 150 ml of another pre mixed solution of 12g of Iron sulfate (FeSO4 x 7 H2O) in 3 liters of RO water; plus 30 ml of a solution of 50 grams of Manganese sulfate (MnSO4 × 1 H2O ), 30g of Copper sulfate (CuSO4 × 5 H2O), 27 grams of Zink sulfate (ZnSO4 x 7 H2O), 27 g Nickel sulfate (NiSO4 × 6 H2O), 100g of Chrome chloride (CrCl3 × 6 H2O) mixed in 3 liter of RO water and 30 ml of a mixture of 12 g of Cobalt chloride (CoCl2 × 6 H2O) in 300 ml of RO water. 

To the second container (kH reservoir) I added 150 ml of a solution prepared with 7.5g of Potassium iodide (KI) and 40g of Sodium fluoride (NaF) in 3 liters of RO water. 

To the third container (Mg reservoir) I mixed 1650g of Magnesium Chloride (MgCl × 6 H2O) plus 240g of Magnesium Sulfate (MgSO4 × 6 H2O) and added 750ml of Fauna Marin S, which label refers to contain amino acids, Vitamins, and over 70 trace elements further. 

I use a TEC III NG GroTech pump to feed the system with the products on an hourly basis. 

This is the way I use the Complete Balling Method and since the first day I use it the levels of Ca, and Mg kH have been stable and the whole system in general has improved significantly.

In your point of view, am I poisoning my system with the additives I’m using with the method? In your opinion, are the coral farmers and hobbyists in general in Germany poisoning their systems too? I ask you this because this method involves a continuous use of a high range of trace elements and, curiously,  it is just in Germany that we can see successful coral farms (and using this method). It seems that corals thrive better in coral farms "_contaminated_" with trace elements.


One more question: Have you ever questioned yourself about how would be the reception of your points of view in a German forum? I ask you this because almost everything you have writen in this forum is the opposite of the practice in the aquaculture in Germany, and elsewhere.

Best regards,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Dear Ron Shimeck,
> 
> It's an honor for us to have an eminent person as you participating in our forum. I am sure the Portuguese forum has very much to gain with your interventions. I’ve been reading your posts and I would like to confront your points of view with regard to the lack of trace elements in the reef aquariums, as you defend, with the current practice in Germany, where the Complete Balling Method is widespread.
> 
> Two years ago I’m trying to create a small coral farm close to Lisbon. As the system has been growing I experiment some difficulties to sustain the levels of Ca, Mg and kH in the system. After a short visit to Germany, 2 years ago, I had the opportunity to speak with Joakim (owner of an awesome farm: Korallen Farm) who suggested me the appliance of the Balling method to keep the water parameters in values as require. I began using the Light Balling Method in conjunction with the calcium reactors, because I didn’t rely on Balling method because arsenic (up to 2ppm) and other contaminants are present in Calcium Chloride, in Sodium Carbonate Hydrogen and in Magnesium Clhoride. Because of use of the Complete Balling Method seemed to me quite laborious, and complicated, for the sake of the quantity of chemicals to handle with, I decided to embark on Light Balling Method, adding heavy metal complex, iodine complex, etc., according with the methode instructions. Recently I decided to effect a new experience and I’m using the Complete Balling Method, in a rigorously way. After some searching in the Net I defined the products to use and respective doses. I ordered the compounds needed to implement it and I prepared the 3 containers with 30 liters of RO water each, to have autonomy for a month. To the first container I mixed 2150g of Calcium Chloride, to the second one I added 2500g of Sodium Hydrogen Carbonate and to the third one I mixed 750g of Sea Salt without Sodium Chloride. 
> 
> 
> To the first container (Ca reservoir) I added: 15ml of a solution made with 730g of Strontium chloride (SrCl2 × 6 H2O) in 3 liters of RO water; plus 30 ml of other solution constituted by 100gr of Barium chloride (BaCl2 × 2 H2O) diluted in 3 liters of RO water; plus 150 ml of another pre mixed solution of 12g of Iron sulfate (FeSO4 x 7 H2O) in 3 liters of RO water; plus 30 ml of a solution of 50 grams of Manganese sulfate (MnSO4 × 1 H2O ), 30g of Copper sulfate (CuSO4 × 5 H2O), 27 grams of Zink sulfate (ZnSO4 x 7 H2O), 27 g Nickel sulfate (NiSO4 × 6 H2O), 100g of Chrome chloride (CrCl3 × 6 H2O) mixed in 3 liter of RO water and 30 ml of a mixture of 12 g of Cobalt chloride (CoCl2 × 6 H2O) in 300 ml of RO water. 
> 
> ...


 :Olá: Ora viva
Agora que regressei de Inglaterra e estou mais repousado, aqui vai a tradução do texto acima que é o mesmo texto colocado neste tópico Adição de aditivos nos nossos sistemas post nº 76 e que embora tenha sido aqui colocado por lapso pelo Machado de Sousa, eu considero que não é um lapso e sim uma informação importante para também ter neste tópico porque está directamente relacionada com o mesmo ou como uma das práticas empregues e torna assim o tópico mais completo de imformação relevante como pretendo, como se pretende.




> Caro Ron Shimeck,
> 
> É uma honra para nós, termos uma pessoa eminente como a sua pessoa, a participar no nosso fórum. Estou certo de que o fórum Português tem muito a ganhar com as suas intervenções. Tenho lido os seus posts e gostaria de confrontar os seus pontos de vista relativamente a falta de oligoelementos nos aquários de recife, como defende, com a prática actual na Alemanha, onde o método Balling completo está difundido. 
> 
> Há dois anos atrás tentei criar uma pequena quinta de corais perto de Lisboa. Como o sistema estava a crescer tive algumas dificuldades para manter os níveis de Ca, Mg e KH no sistema. Depois de uma pequena visita à Alemanha há dois anos atrás, tive a oportunidade de falar com o Joakim (dono de uma quinta fantástica: Korallen Farm) que me sugeriu o uso do método Balling para manter os parâmetros de água como requerido. Comecei por usar o método Balling ligeiro em conjunção com reactores de cálcio porque eu não confiava no método Balling devido ao arsénico (até 2 ppm) e outros contaminantes presentes no Cloreto de Cálcio, no Carbonato de Sódio Hidrogenado e no Cloreto de Magnésio. Pelo facto de o uso do método de Balling completo me parecer bastante laborioso e complicado, e pela quantidade de químicos a manusear, decidi abordar no método de Balling ligeiro, adicionando complexos de metais pesados, complexos de iodo, etc..., de acordo com as instruções do método. Recentemente decidi efectuar uma nova experiência e estou a usar o método Balling completo de modo rigoroso. Depois de alguma pesquisa na net, defini os produtos a usar e as respectivas doses. Encomendei os compostos necessários para implementar e preparei três recipientes com 30 litros de água de OI - Osmose Inversa - cada, para ter autonomia para um mês. Ao primeiro recipiente misturei 2150g de Cloreto de Cálcio, ao segundo adicionei 2500g de Carbonato de Sódio Hidrogenado e ao terceiro misturei 750g de sal marinho sem Cloreto de Sódio. 
> 
>  Ao primeiro recipiente (Reservatório do Ca) adicionei: 15ml de uma solução feita com 730g de Cloreto de Estrôncio (SrCl2 x 6 H2O) em 3 litros de água de OI - Osmose Inversa; mais 30 ml de outra solução constituída por 100gr de Cloreto de Bário (BaCl2 x 2 H2O) diluído em 3 litros de água de OI - Osmose Inversa; mais 150 ml de outra solução pré misturada de 12g de sulfato de Ferro (FeSO4 x 7 H2O) em 3 litros de água de OI - Osmose Inversa; mais 30 ml de uma solução de 50g de Sulfato de Magnésio (MnSO4 x 1 H2O), 30g de Sulfato de Cobre (CuSO4 x 5 H2O), 27g de Sulfato de Zinco (ZnSO4 x 7 H2O), 27g de Sulfato de Niquel (NiSO4 x 6 H2O), 100g de Cloreto de Crómio (CrCl3 x 6 H2O) misturado em 3 litros de água de OI - Osmose Inversa - e 30 ml de uma mistura de 12g de Cloreto de Cobalto (CoCl2 x 6 H2O) em 300 ml de água de OI - Osmose Inversa.
> 
> Ao segundo recipiente (Reservatório do KH) adicionei 150ml de uma solução preparada com 7.5g de Iodeto de Potássio (KI) e 40g de Fluoreto de Sódio (NaF) em 3 litros de água de OI - Osmose Inversa.
> ...


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Hi,
> 
> Hmmm.... I am not familiar with either of the methodologies you suggest, but they look... "interesting."
> 
> You asked, "In your point of view, am I poisoning my system with the additives I’m using with the method?"
> 
> It depends on the final concentrations of the materials in your system. If they are within normal ranges, no. Otherwise, quite possibly. In any case, I think what you are doing is unnecessary.
> 
> "In your opinion, are the coral farmers and hobbyists in general in Germany poisoning their systems too?"
> ...


 :Olá: Viva...continuando com a tradução...Adição de aditivos nos nossos sistemas post nº 77



> Viva,   
> 
>  Hmmm.... Não estou familiarizado com qualquer das duas metodologias que sugere, mas parecem... "interessantes". 
> 
> Perguntou, 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva...continuando....




> Postado originalmente por Ron Shimek - Traduzido por Pedro Nuno Ferreira
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Postado originalmente por Machado de Sousa
> ...


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Ainda me falta transpor para cá alguns posts e respectivas traduções do tópico Adição de aditivos nos nossos sistemas que ajudam a tornar mais completo este tópico, mas agora coloco aqui algumas imagens da visita efectuada aos sistemas de propagação do Machado de Sousa na sequência de pedido do Sanjay Joshi que também vinha ao encontro dos nossos desejos.
Aproveito para agradecer ao Machado de Sousa a afabilidade e jovial cordialidade com que tão bem nos recebeu. Obrigado Machado de Sousa :yb677: .
...e o resto as imagens dizem 



























o coral que tanto encantou o Sanjay Joshi, montipora aequituberculata (se não me engano) que nos disse a todos nunca ter visto esta variante de cor nos E.U.A.






 :SbOk2: e continua....

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

....continuando











o Neocirrithes armatus que se podia também ver numa camisola de manga curta (=T-Shirt= Camisa T) que o Machado de Sousa vestia na altura


aqui podemos ver o Portão Marinho (=Sea Gate) que permite aos peixes passar do aquário 1 para o 2 e vice versa




os peixes a ver quem os via






Sanjay Joshi 







alguns produtos...






 e já estão mais sistemas em preparação


e há mais se eu conseguir recuperar os vídeos como recuperei estas e muitas outras fotografias a que perdi o acesso por avaria no cartão SD da máquina que usei

Mais uma vez, obrigado Machado de Sousa por toda a atenção, amabilidade e amizade com que nos recebeste. :yb677: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá:  

Já conhecida pelo Sanjay, por um dos tópicos de mais movimento de REEFCENTRAL. este não perdeu a oportunidade de se deslumbrar com a "quinta de corais" cá da terra.

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

Muito Fixe! há lista de preço??? lol!!!

----------

